# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  brzo odustajanje od dojenja

## cisko-kid@net.hr

Ne mogu vjerovati da neke majke brzo odustanu od dojenja.Isprika im je da nemaju mlijeka ili da dijete ne želi cicu.I ja sam imala kod dojenja probleme u početku ali nisam odustajala.Sve je to bolno u početku i iscrpljujuće ali ja sam žarko željela dojiti i uspjela sam usprkos tuđim savjetima: nemoj dojiti ili daj  djetetu vode,čaj i sl.Nisam nikog od njih slušala već sam išla uporno po svom.A i patronažna sestra mi je tu puno pomogla.Dojila sam svog P. do 17-og mjeseca.Možda bih i dalje da nisam dobila teški mastitis zbog kojeg sam skoro završila pod nožem.Sad sam u 4-om mjesecu trudnoće i jedva čekam dojenje.Dojenje iziskuje da ste uz dijete non-stop, nekim majkama to smeta i sputava ih od nekih navika kojih se ne mogu riješiti.Ja sam se odrekla dosta loših navika zbog svog djeteta i uvijek bih to učinila za dobrobit svog djeteta.Moje mišljenje je da se u bolnicama ne propagira dojenje koliko bi trebalo.Živimo u takvom društvu da se dojenje smatra samo za one koji slabog imovnog stanja.Mene baš briga za takva razmišljanja.Ne možemo svi isto razmišljati.ali mislim da bi svaka majka trebala misliti šta je dobro za njezino dijete.Ipak je majčino mlijeko najzdravije!!!
Savjet dojiljama: Ne dajte se i ne odustajte od dojenja.
                          Početak je težak ali kasnije je sve lakše. :D  :D

----------


## mikka

ja isto nisam htjela odustati. i tako mi je drago sto smo uspjeli. bilo mi je grozno kad sam izasla iz bolnice, i prvih par dana doma, pa frka oko dobivanja na tezini.. ali nisam posustala i to mi je sad super. ponosna sam na sebe i njega.
a kad procitam sto su druge cure prosle/prolaze da sacuvaju dojenje..
cure svaka vam cast.  :Love:

----------


## bongica

em, kad bi sve one koje su ikad izrekle važne istine tipa"ja nisam imala mlijeka" bar jednom proćirile na ovakve sajtove ili nedaj bože pročitale jednu stranicu(50 rečenica) o dobrobitima dojenja i sposobnosti svake majke da doji, umjesto da ....(neću sad nabrajati) rade druge nevažne stvari tijekom trudnoće,da ne naglašavam čak i štetne(pušenje)  :Sad:  , onda bi o  :Saint:  vaj svijet bio prosvijetljen

----------


## sbuczkow

Ja nikoga ne optuzujem jer ovo sto prolazim sama i sto vidim da prolaze druge cure ne zelim nikom. Cak mislim da bi mi sin imao kvalitetnije najranije djetinjstvo da ga nisam dojila nego kakva sam bila u stanju od ovakvog dojenja. Mislim da je ugodna atmosfera, "normalna" mama i opustenost ipak bitnija od toga kakvo dijete mlijeko pije. A ovako iscrpljena i isterorizirana ne mogu mu se ni kvalitetno posvetiti. S druge strane divim se onim mamama koje tako olako odustaju od dojenja i to im je ok, jer to nikako ne bih mogla, pojela bih se da se nisam ovoliko namucila oko toga, ali mi je sad ipak zao da mi mali ne zeli jesti na bocicu i da se moram misliti hocu li s njim sutra morat na hitnu na infuziju da ne dehidrira jer nemam mlijeka.

----------


## LeaB

> Mislim da je ugodna atmosfera, "normalna" mama i opustenost ipak bitnija od toga kakvo dijete mlijeko pije.


Slažem se. 
I to su bili moji razlozi odustajanja. 
Mija sa 5 godina i Jana kao novorođenče, zajedno doma, a ja ne stignem ni na wc, pa ni dati Miji ručak, ni doručak. Gadno je to. Osuđivanje nekoga nema mi smisla.

Osim toga sad mi se nameće pitanje; Koliko je kvalitetno mlijeko mame koja se nezdravo hrani, pa jel to onda jednako dobar izbor za dijete?
Npr. Recimo pije Coca - colu, jede čips ili ne daj Bože puši?

----------


## sbuczkow

> Osim toga sad mi se nameće pitanje; Koliko je kvalitetno mlijeko mame koja se nezdravo hrani, pa jel to onda jednako dobar izbor za dijete?


Ili jos gore mama u panici, strahu i nervozi.  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> Koliko je kvalitetno mlijeko mame koja se nezdravo hrani, pa jel to onda jednako dobar izbor za dijete?


i dalje puno kvalitetnije od najboljeg adaptiranog 
( a kako li se samo hrane krave u masovnoj proizvodnji... da baš skakuću po zelenim alpskim pašnjacima)

----------


## zmaj

> i dalje puno kvalitetnije od najboljeg adaptiranog 
> ( a kako li se samo hrane krave u masovnoj proizvodnji... da baš *skakuću* po zelenim alpskim pašnjacima)


MG..legendo   :Laughing:

----------


## Mamasita

> Osim toga sad mi se nameće pitanje; Koliko je kvalitetno mlijeko mame koja se nezdravo hrani, pa jel to onda jednako dobar izbor za dijete?
> Npr. Recimo pije Coca - colu, jede čips ili ne daj Bože puši?


u svakom slucaju kvalitetnije od adaptiranog. o tome se vec dosta raspravljalo na ovom forumu.
a panika, strah, nervoza....pa mislim da svaka mama prolazi kroz te faze bez obzira na dojenje, ali to su prolazne faze. 
panika, strah i nervoza mi nikako ne spadaju u razloge za prestanak dojenja. :/ 
da se razumijemo, nikako ne osudjujem mame koje iz bilo kojeg od navedenih i nenavedenih razloga brzo odustanu od dojenja. svaka mama ima pravo na odluku kako ce hraniti svoje dijete,
ali bitno je da svaka mama, prije nego li donese odluku, dobije pravilne informacije o dojenju, o adaptiranom mlijeku, o rjesavanju mogucih problema s dojenjem, o prednostima i nedostacima, a to nam na zalost nase drustvo bas i ne pruza.

----------


## sbuczkow

> ( a kako li se samo hrane krave u masovnoj proizvodnji... da baš skakuću po zelenim alpskim pašnjacima)


  :Laughing:   good point! Nisam se toga sjetila.  :Kiss:

----------


## bongica

moj post se odnosio upravo na neinformiranost i nezainteresiranost majki. laše se prepustiti.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ipak ne mogu sebe zamisliti da nisam poduzela sve, baš sve da moja djeca dobiju najbolje što im ja mogu dati, a ne 50% ili čak  manje.
 za svaku bocu adaptiranog mlijeka koje je moja djevojčica pred 4 godine popila radi mojeg postustajanja i borbi i danas imam grižnju savjesti, kako bih se tek osjećala da se nismo vratili isključivom dojenju sa 3 puna mjeseca i to sami samcati (tad se tek oformio sos telefon, ako me sjećanje dobro služi.

----------


## MGrubi

> da se razumijemo, nikako ne osudjujem mame koje iz bilo kojeg od navedenih i nenavedenih razloga brzo odustanu od dojenja. svaka mama ima pravo na odluku kako ce hraniti svoje dijete,
> ali bitno je da svaka mama, prije nego li donese odluku, dobije pravilne informacije o dojenju, o adaptiranom mlijeku, o rjesavanju mogucih problema s dojenjem, o prednostima i nedostacima, .


potpisujem

nije ni meni išlo baš bajno u početku, kadkad zna biti jako teško

----------


## mellyna

[quote="cisko-kid@net.hr"]
Ne mogu vjerovati da neke majke brzo odustanu od dojenja.Isprika im je da nemaju mlijeka ili da dijete ne želi cicu.

moja je priča nekima i poznata.....znam da me i mnoge osuđuju što sam odustala, ali onaj tko to nije prošao ne zna koje su to muke   :Sad:  
ante je cicao kao veliki dečko uz pohvale na početku na intenzivnoj od cijelokupnog osoblja, ali kada su stigli grčevi sve se promijenilo, toliko su ga slomili da smo došli do faze kada je nakon svakog hranjenja vrištao dok od umora ne zaspi, spavao 15 min, budi ga glad i onda opet sve ispočetka
hranila sam ga svakih sat vremena (doslovce)
dojila sam ga 2,5 mjeseca i zbog toga mi je drago
ali takva muka nas je dovela do ozbiljnog razmišljanja o drugom djetetu
porod je bio dug i sa komplikacijama, ali opet bi ga prošla samo kad ne bi bilo tako nakon poroda
to je bilo prestrašno
od kada jede na bočicu, moj se maleni dečko veseli i smije, igra se....što je prije bilo nezamislivo
da sam znala da će tako biti i prije bi odustala od dojenja
ja sam sebe uvjeravala da će ga glad natjerati da cicka, ali on je vrištao na sav glas kad bi ga stavljala na cicu.....jednostavno nije htio   :Crying or Very sad:  

zavidim svima koje doje, jako sam nesretna što nisam uspjela i neki dan sam na jednom podforumu tu na rodi napisala da sam sve to tek sada prebolila.....a vidite me, opet ne mogu da se ne opravdavam......i sebi i drugima   :Sad:

----------


## Layla

I danas, kad nam je dostupno toliko izvora informacija, ima djevojaka koje, kad me vide da dojim, kažu "Joj, kak je to dobro, htjela bih i ja imati mlijeka da mogu dojiti kad rodim. Moja mama mene nije dojila, jer nije imala mlijeka.."
Pokušavam objasniti da će mlijeka imati (osim ako ne ulazi u onaj  mali postotak žena koje ga stvarno nemaju kad rode), ali znate kak to ide, ne slušaš baš ono što te trenutno ne zanima..

----------


## frenki26

Neinformiranost je najveći neprijatelj dojenja čini mi se... i puno loših informacija koje na dojilje prenose kvazistručne ili "iskusne" osobe.
Također, čini mi se da prosječna žena koja rano odustaje od dojenja najčešće razmišljaju ovak: "Maleni stalno plače, sigurno je gladan pa ni moja mama nije dojila a i patronažna kaže da njemu moje mlijeko neće biti dosta... ne mogu pustiti da mi dijete bude gladno..." mislim da malo njih razmišlja "neda mi se mučiti s dojenjem, kako će mi cice izgledati, lakše mi je s bočicom tako mogu brigu oko bebe prebaciti na ostatak obitelji ..."
Hoću reći, kada dojenje zašteka samo maleni korak fali do bočice jer ipak, u glavama većine ljudi, adaptirano je tek mrvicu lošije od mm...
btw svaka čast curama i   :Kiss:   svim curama s ovog foruma koje su se potrgale da bi uspostavile dojenje ali nije išlo... Bolje sretna mama s bočicom nego luda dojilja...  :Smile:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

meni je npr žao kad žena zaista želi dojiti, ali ju okolina potpuno obeshrabri i napuni joj glavu krivim informacijama pa odustane.
a ako žena ne želi dojiti, tko sam ja da ju kritiziram? njezin izbor.

----------


## Ivanna

> mislim da malo njih razmišlja "neda mi se mučiti s dojenjem, kako će mi cice izgledati, lakše mi je s bočicom tako mogu brigu oko bebe prebaciti na ostatak obitelji ..."


Ma ima svakakvih... Nedavno mi se jedna mama čudila koliko dugo ja dojim, ko da imam dijete od 5 godina pa je to duuuugo. I naravno kako imam toliko mlijeka.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ta mama ima dijete od 3 i pol mjeseca koje doji, ide im super, zasad nemaju nekih problema. I usprkos tome što nema problema s dojenjem, ona planira dojiti možda još mjesec dana "jer što će više".

A čula sam od jedna druge da ona ne doji "jer što će se patit s tim, ovako je bar sigurna". 

Eto, nisu baš sve bile uporne i trudile se (svaka čast takvim mamama)!

Ali opet, sve one žele najbolje svom djetetu pa vjerujem da imaju takav stav zbog neznanja i neinformiranosti o važnosti dojenja. Jer, da stvarno znaju, ne vjerujem da bi tako lako odustale. 
A o argumentu "ni mene mama nije dojila pa što mi fali" da ne pričam.   :Mad:

----------


## Švedica

> meni je npr žao kad žena zaista želi dojiti, ali ju okolina potpuno obeshrabri i napuni joj glavu krivim informacijama pa odustane.


Meni se to dešava već sad u trudnoći, ali ne namjeravam odustati ni pod koju cijenu. I već mi je pun kufer da me ti ljudi sputavaju umjesto da me podrže.  :Mad:

----------


## zmaj

> Meni se to dešava već sad u trudnoći, ali ne namjeravam odustati ni pod koju cijenu. I već mi je pun kufer da me ti ljudi sputavaju umjesto da me podrže.


kad god ti bude teško...uvijek imaš tu na forumu cura dojilja!!!!!!!! odlične savjetnice, sos telefon... a i uvik se moš nać s curama na kavi... i eto podrške!!  :Love:

----------


## LeaB

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ( a kako li se samo hrane krave u masovnoj proizvodnji... da baš skakuću po zelenim alpskim pašnjacima)
> 
> 
>    good point! Nisam se toga sjetila.


Ne kod svakog proizvođača al kod nekih jest. 

No ima jedan problem, ja ionako nikad nisam vidjela kravu kako skače.  :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Osim toga sad mi se nameće pitanje; Koliko je kvalitetno mlijeko mame koja se nezdravo hrani, pa jel to onda jednako dobar izbor za dijete?
> Npr. Recimo pije Coca - colu, jede čips ili ne daj Bože puši?


Pušenje ne bih trpala u isti koš s lošom ishranom. Naime, dokazano je da je majčino mlijeko mame koja se lošije hrani gotovo identične kvalitete za bebu kao i mlijeko majke koja se hrani zdravo - u oba slučaja u mlijeko ode ono najbolje, razlika je samo ta što majka koja se loše hrani šteti sebi.

S pušenjem i alkoholom je druga priča, to ide direktno u mlijeko. Ali, opet, majčino mlijeko je bolje od adaptiranog i to je činjenica. U stvari, mm i adaptirano se uopće ne mogu uspoređivati.

----------


## LeaB

[quote="Luna Rocco"]


> U stvari, mm i adaptirano se uopće ne mogu uspoređivati.


Ono  što je važno jest da je majka informirana o svemu, što i nije čest slučaj, a ono što m smeta je to da se te majke tako lako osuđuje. Na to nitko nema pravo i ovo nema veze s tvojim postom, nego samo spominjem jer nitko ne zna kolika je čija snaga volje, kolika je motivacija okoline, kakvi su uvjeti u kojima odrastamo... i štošta još. 

Ja sam odustala, no to je tema jednog drugog topica, i nisam uvrijeđena ovom temom nego samo skrećem pozornost na ono što mi bode oči.

No stavljam sunčane 8) i   :Predaja:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Slažem se s tobom oko osuđivanja, na to nitko nema pravo.  :Love:

----------


## makita

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa postoje krave koje skaču, i one koje trče, i one koje su  u stampedu....u principu, svaka krava kojoj pružiš šansu da iziđe iz štale će se uskoro ponašati tako, prirodno...I eto, kad smo već otišli u OT, krave znaju bit npr. u planini SAME preko cijelog ljeta, dođu kući SAME jedino ako im nestane vode u pojilu, a kad jednu od krava zovne vlasnik po imenu, ona mu dođe i sa udaljenosti od kojih sat vremena hoda...hoću reć, to su pametne životinje. 
A njihovo mlijeko je idealno za mladu telad...i nama je ukusno i lijepo. Al mi je prirodnije (ako ništa drugo) da beba konzumira majčino/ljudsko mlijeko. Zato ću se odreć komoda, spavanja, ne znam čega još...al želim da mi dijete ima ono čemu po prirodi teži.

----------


## anchie76

> Neinformiranost je najveći neprijatelj dojenja čini mi se... i puno loših informacija koje na dojilje prenose kvazistručne ili "iskusne" osobe.


Ja bih samo dodala uz to i cinjenicu da je strasno bitno, ako ne i najbitnije i mamino samopouzdanje, vjera u vlastito tijelo da je u stanju proizvoditi i prehranjivati dijete.  Djaba i sva edukacija ako mama ne vjeruje u ovo gore navedeno.

A osudjivanju sto reci - nema previse smisla osudjivati.. ni mi neznamo u kakvoj cemo se situaciji naci, niti sto bi mi napravili da se nadjemo u identicnoj situaciji kao osobe koje su odustale.  Od osude nikakve koristi.  Podrska je bitna   :Love:

----------


## Maja

Ja bi još dodala da mi se čini važno biti ponosna na sebe (što svaka mama koja se izborila za dojenje ima itekako pravo biti) neovisno o usporedbi s drugima. Biti ponosna na svoje izbore, svoj život i svoje bitke, bez osjećaja da smo se time ili zbog toga uzvisili iznad bilo koga drugoga, koji to tek zna biti dobar filing    :Smile:

----------


## Danka_

> Al mi je prirodnije (ako ništa drugo) da beba konzumira majčino/ljudsko mlijeko. Zato ću se odreć komoda, spavanja, ne znam čega još...al želim da mi dijete ima ono čemu po prirodi teži.


stoji da je prirodnije, ali kad napises da ces se odreci komocije da bi dojila, ispada da je to neka vrsta zrtve. a nije, meni je neusporedivo lakse sto dojim, nego da moram svaki put pripremati bocicu. da ne pricam o izlascima, sve je uvijek tu, sterilno i taman temperirano. 

inace, ne poznajem nijednu majku koja se radi komocije odrekla dojenja. ali znam za vise slucajeva gdje su pogresni savjeti, pritisak od strane medicinskog osoblja, strah od vaganja, nedostatak samopouzdanja... doveli do prestanka. a sigurno da u nekim slucajevima postoje legitimni i objektivni razlozi za koje ja ne znam pa ih ne mogu razumjeti. 

dakle, osuda ne, podrska da. samo kako procijeniti kad podrska prelazi u pritisak...?

----------


## Ana :-)

Jedan dan srela sam trudnicu koja kupuje bočice i govori ;"Ova je za čajić,ova je za vodu, a ova za mlijeko"
Kupila ih je sigurno desetak, ima li ona uopće namjeru dojiti ?
Nema, pretpostavljam da ni neće pokušati
Takvo stajalište mi nije jasno




> inace, ne poznajem nijednu majku koja se radi komocije odrekla dojenja


Ja ih znam jako puno  :Sad:

----------


## Danka_

da se dopunim, htjedoh reci da ne poznajem nijednu koja ne doji radi komocije, ali naravno da ne mislim da takvih zena nema. medjutim, sudeci po mom iskustvu, krivo su procijenile...  :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> Jedan dan srela sam trudnicu koja kupuje bočice i govori ;"Ova je za čajić,ova je za vodu, a ova za mlijeko"
> Kupila ih je sigurno desetak, ima li ona uopće namjeru dojiti ?
> Nema, pretpostavljam da ni neće pokušati
> Takvo stajalište mi nije jasno


a kako mozes znati je li ona na nekoj terapiji koja nije kompatibilna s dojenjem...?

----------


## Ana :-)

Koliko ja znam doktori uvijek pitaju da li mama doji i po tome određuju terapiju koja ide sa dojenjem ili se varam  :? 
Ako je neka bolest od prije to je nešto sasvim drugo

Uostalom moja sestra ima dućan u Puli i vidi jaaako puno mama koje ne doje jer im je lakše da klincima daju na bočicu jer tako one imaju više slobodnog vremena....i tu se ne radi o nikakvoj "terapiji"

----------


## Danka_

> Koliko ja znam doktori uvijek pitaju da li mama doji i po tome određuju terapiju koja ide sa dojenjem ili se varam  :?


postoje lijekovi koji nisu kompatibilni s dojenjem, a koji nemaju zamjenu. 




> Ako je neka bolest od prije to je nešto sasvim drugo


a kako znas je li netko kronicno bolestan ako ti ta osoba sama ne kaze? 




> Uostalom moja sestra ima dućan u Puli i vidi jaaako puno mama koje ne doje jer im je lakše da klincima daju na bočicu jer tako one imaju više slobodnog vremena....i tu se ne radi o nikakvoj "terapiji"


spomenula si konkretnu trudnicu koja kupuje bocice, a ja sam ti rekla da, prije nego sto osudis, razmislis. jer moze se raditi o kronicnoj bolesti za koju ne znas. pa je bolje suzdrzati se od osude.  :Wink:  

da se razumijemo, ja DOJIM vec 11 mjeseci i ne pisem ovo jer se osjecam prozvano. ali mislim da nikako nije u redu osudjivati. u svakom slucaju, nikome ne koristi, zar ne?  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Ana :-)

Ja ne osuđujem ja sam samo navela primjer koji sam ja vidjela i koje vidi moja sestra svaki dan.

Možda i je u pitanju neka bolest ili slično ali u većini slučajeva to nije tako.

Nikad mi nije palo na pamet osuđivati mamu koja ne doji ili nema namjeru dojiti, to je daleko njihovo pravo/izbor.
Ali po meni bi svaka mama trebala bar pokušati dojiti (ukoliko nema nekih zdrastvenih problema koje bi je spriječile u tome)

----------


## makita

> da se dopunim, htjedoh reci da ne poznajem nijednu koja ne doji radi komocije, ali naravno da ne mislim da takvih zena nema. medjutim, sudeci po mom iskustvu, krivo su procijenile...


U principu sam govorila iz vlastitog iskustva...radi se o savjetima koje sam dobivala- ako ga ne naučiš na bočicu na vrime, neće ti lipo znat držat navečer bocu sa čokolinom kad bude veći i tako zaspat, budi te po noći, da mu daš adaptirano, bolje bi spava, ono je zasitno, ti bi se konačno odmorila; šta ga više dojiš, on je veliki i to te iscrpljuje, ko to još doji, šta mu ima u tvom mlijeku, odmori se malo, ovako se prilipija uz tebe, ne možeš nigdi priko vikenda bez njega

Evo to je samo ono što mi sad pada na um, zato sam spominjala komociju.
Meni osobno je isto bilo lakše leć ga pored sebe i dojit ga i zaspat tako i za par sati ga opet podojit pa spavat.

----------


## sis

Uvijek me rastuži kad sretnem majku koja nije dojila ili je dojila vrlo kratko. I uvijek se suzdržim od komentara, jer možda je baš ona u onih o,x % koje zaista ne mogu dojiti (to su mame koje sretnem u šetnji).
Kad čitam razna iskustva, pitam se gdje / s kim ja to živim. Jer nikad nitko od mojih bližih i daljih prijatelja /poznanika nije u skupini nedojilica.
I zaključujem - ipak je stvar u edukaciji.
I dodatak. Znam za jednu mamu koja svoje drugo dijete, prema njezinoj izjavi, nije uopće dojila jer joj se "ne da".  :Sad:

----------


## Ana :-)

Ovo što *makita* govori najčešće dovodi da mame posegnu za bočicom. 
Sjećam se kako je meni moja mama govorila dok sam bila sa D.u bolnici;"Pa šta se mučiš, daj mu bocu i sl"

Da nisam čitala u trudnoći i da nisam imala sos telefon vjerovatno bi i ja mislila da moja mama ima pravo
Treba se informirati i slušati sebe

----------


## fegusti

> zavidim svima koje doje, jako sam nesretna što nisam uspjela i neki dan sam na jednom podforumu tu na rodi napisala da sam sve to tek sada prebolila.....a vidite me, opet ne mogu da se ne opravdavam......i sebi i drugima


  :Love:

----------


## Švedica

> Švedica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se to dešava već sad u trudnoći, ali ne namjeravam odustati ni pod koju cijenu. I već mi je pun kufer da me ti ljudi sputavaju umjesto da me podrže. 
> 
> 
> kad god ti bude teško...uvijek imaš tu na forumu cura dojilja!!!!!!!! odlične savjetnice, sos telefon... a i uvik se moš nać s curama na kavi... i eto podrške!!


Zato sam već mjesecima prištekana na ovaj forum ko beba na sisu!   :Grin:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Inka

ja sam si još u trudnoći rekla da ću dojiti makar crkla, pročitala o tome sve što se dalo - pa mi je samopouzdanje poljuljalo par bedastih izjava iz moje bliže okoline. vjera u sebe i svoje tijelo i mjesto gdje ćeš uvijek naći podršku - neprocjenjivo!  :Heart:  
btw, i ja sam bila sklona prelako osuditi nedojilice, ali samo zato jer takve oko mene nemaju medicinske razloge za nedojenje već zaista vlastitu komociju. onda sam par puta dobila pec-pec zbog takvog razmišljanja pa radije šutim nego da sam napasna. al' svejedno mi je ža...

----------


## senna

ja sam majka nedojilja ali ne da nisam bila uporna nego neiskusna i naivna!poznajem osobu koja ima bebu od mjesec dana,kaze jednostavno ne zeli dojit jer joj nije ugodno,gadi joj se to navlacenje sisa(tako je rekla),i pokusavala je malog stavljat ali ona u svojoj glavi osjeca neku odbojnost!znam da ce te se sad zgrozit ali ima i takvih zena!

----------


## makita

Ma neću se zgrozit, ako žena ne može to prihvatit, ok, njen izbor. Samo mi je žao što ljudi i majke nisu u situaciji dobiti prodojeće informacije tijekom trudnoće i u prvim mjesecima....kad je to najbitnije...i meni je isto teško jer ne želim nametat svoje mišljenje. Ovdje na forumu ga otvoreno kažem i bez da me se direktno pita 8) , inače, u životu, kad me se pita, kažem ono što znam, što sam naučila i što mislim. Eto

----------


## k2007

postoji puno toga što bi roditelji MOGLI činiti a NE ČINE. i onog što NEKI DRUGI ČINE a MI NE ČINIMO. dojenje je samo jedna od takvih dobrobiti kojih se neki odreknu, neki ne. nije zakonom propisano, pa svaka majka čini kako MISLI da je najbolje. trebali bismo se više koncentrirati na ono što svojem djetetu pružamo ili uskraćujemo MI, a ne što DRUGI čine svojoj djeci. mene su jednom u gradu dvije očigledne žestoke zagovornice dojenja prezrivo pogledale kada sam izvadila flašicu. u njoj je bilo moje mlijeko ali kako bi one to mogle znati...? taj pogled nikad neću zaboraviti, a ni posprdan smiješak koji sam im potom uputila. možda su to baš bile neke od vas cura s foruma, koje kasnije mene navode kao primjer "majke koja odustaje". jesam li odustala ili budem, kako, kada i zašto, to se tiče mene i moje bebe. ljudima koji osuđuju, bilo koga i zbog bilo čega, rado bih lijepo zamolila da se posvete sebi i svojim životima. čak i da žena prestane dojiti zbog totalne banalnosti, kao što je recimo ponovni početak pušenja, to je njen izbor i svi drugi mišljenje trebaju zadržati za sebe.
s druge strane, ako nekome treba podrška, naravno da ju treba pružiti. ja uvijek navijam za pozitivno.

----------


## MGrubi

mene puno više iznervira kad je dojenje sabotirano sa onim "stručnim" savjetima, a mama je htjela doiti   :Sad:  
onda se nađem u vrlo nezgodnoj dilemi; čujem gdje je pošlo krivo, ali sad više nema povratka :
ako objasnim gdje je najvjerojatnije pošlo krivo prenosim znanje za sljedeći put, no to isto objašnjavanje može biti doživljeno kao nabijanje na nos i pametnikovanje ,, a i može uzrokovati gadnu grižnju savjest
a ako šutim, onda postoji mogućnost da se i drugi put ponovi ista greška 
 :/

----------


## Aphro

ja sam isto ful ponosna sto sam uspjela u dojenju! Prvo su mi u rodilistu rekli da nema sanse da dojim jer su mi bradavice pre male, uvucene i sta ja znam ( Marko i ja smo se ipak izborili i on se naucio na njih   :Heart:  ), onda su mi rekli da zbog neke moje terapije moram prekinuti dojenje, skoro sam umrla od tuge i prekinula terapiju samo da bi dojila ( sto me skoro dotuklo ), ali onda nakon puno razgovora sa svim zivim doktorima zakljucila da djetetu nista ne moze biti od moje terapije koju sam zavrsila nekih mjeseca dana nakon poroda, pa onda bolnice, problemi, strah da od soka ne stane i mljeko... i sve to skupa...
Ali mi smo se doslovno zaljubili u dojenje! Kada dojim osjecam se kao potpuna osoba, kao uspjesna majka i ne bi se odrekla tog osjecaja za nista na svijetu. Imala sam jednu krizu mljeka oko 45tog dana i tada sam dobila i menstruaciju, ali smo progurali i to, Marku bi nakon odje cice morala dati adaptirano mlijeko jer mojeg jednostavno nije bilo dovoljno, ali onda je ponovno navrlo. Htjela bi dojiti sto duze, i hocu, dok god moj mali mis bude htio svoju ciku, a kako mi se sada cini to ce biti jos dugo, dugo.. 

Ma nema mi ljepse stvari na citavom ovom svijetu, nego kada mi se mala krezubica nasmije onako od ispod cike   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sretna Mama

> Ili jos gore mama u panici, strahu i nervozi.  :/


Ja sam nazalost s Tonćem bila u panici, strahu i jakoj nervozi, mogu reci da sam bila u šoku nakon poroda, jer se rodilista sjecam na blicove, nakon poroda.
Doktori su mi rekli, sestre i svi moguci u bolnici, da necu dobit mliko da pripremim bočicu i da ce ga hranit adaptiranim, i da ga ne moram stavljat na ciku  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Prvi, drugi dan nista od mlika, al uredno sam ga stavljala da vuce, mazila ga i plakala...
Treči dan je nadoslo mliko al u tako maloj kolicini al nisam ga dala od sebe, jeo je non stop, po noći je bio uz mene jer nisam vise htjela da mu daju adaptirano... na to su mi rekli sto pametujem da su oni zavrsili skole i da znaju vise od mene i da je njemu potrebno adaptirano .. nisam popustila a oni su me mrzili  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Cikio je ko veliki, dosli kuci, ranice se stvorile, bolilo me da sam tukla nogama od krevet dok on nebi uhvatio siku, al sve je proslo i poceo je savrseno cikati... prvi mjesec 1600grama, drugi 1200 grama, treći 1400 grama, dalje je napredovao po 700-800 grama..
Pobjegla sam s teme... htjela sam reci, koliko god sam bila ustrašena, nervozna i u šoku, kad je djete bilo na ciki... sve bi me proslo i osjecala sam se blazeno...

----------


## Serpentina

Tamo gdje nema adaptiranog, žene nemaju problema sa dojenjem. I točka. Meni je trenutno dosta, imam neku krizu što se dojenja tiče, ali ću puno radije potrpit nego bebici gurat svakojake gadosti. Vjerujem da će me proći.
Jedna poznanica je prestala dojiti jer "nije imala mlijeka" ali priznaje sama da je podsvjesno jedva čekala da to prođe, tako da je "neimanje mlijeka" samo izlika, naravno, kao i svaki drugi put...

----------


## leonisa

Serpentina   :Love:   da sto prije i bezbolnije izadjes iz krize!

----------


## Tashunica

Rekla sam da se više neću javljati na ove teme, ali vrag mi ne da mira.
Kužim da ste vi supersretne što dojite i ja sam bila ona 2,5 mjeseca. I danas sam iskreno rečeno ljubomorna kad vidim bebicu kako doji, ali mislim da je ovo:




> nego bebici gurat svakojake gadosti


i pritom misliti na adaptirano stvarno previše. Takvi komentari me rastužuju i ljute, pa ne mućkam mu mišomor u bočicu. 
Meni su veće gadosti etiketiranje djece na adaptiranom kao manje inteligentne, glavate, boležljivije, omamljene (ovo mi je najgenijalnije) ištajaznamštasvene nego ta bočica koju sam mu prisiljena dati.
Eto toliko od mene.

----------


## Ivanna

> ...mislim da je ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nego bebici gurat svakojake gadosti
> 			
> ...


Moram priznat da i meni takve konstatacije (a nekako su česte u zadnje vrijeme) upadaju u oko i smetaju.  :/  Ja dojim i dakako da je majčino mlijeko najbolja, savršena hrana za dijete i neusporediva sa adaptiranim, ali ovakve izjave nisu u redu. 

Znam neke mame koje ne doje zbog, po meni, banalnih razloga pa i svoje komocije, ali isto tako znam da su to predivne mame i da ja nisam ništa bolja od njih samo zato što sam odlučila dojiti. Majčinstvo se sastoji od jako puno toga, nije sve u dojenju (iako jest puno).   :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

hej hej - ako mogu dojiti, onda je prema mom mlijeku adaptirano ipak nešto manje vrijedno, a da ne mogu bi bilo spas. Nisam dojena i ne smatram se manje intelignetnom, sorry na krivom izrazu, nisam mislila da ste TOLIKO osjetljive. 

Over & out.

----------


## anledo

> Tamo gdje nema adaptiranog, žene nemaju problema sa dojenjem. I točka. Meni je trenutno dosta, imam neku krizu što se dojenja tiče, ali ću puno radije potrpit nego bebici gurat svakojake gadosti. Vjerujem da će me proći.
> Jedna poznanica je prestala dojiti jer "nije imala mlijeka" ali priznaje sama da je podsvjesno jedva čekala da to prođe, *tako da je "neimanje mlijeka" samo izlika, naravno, kao i svaki drugi put*...


  :Crying or Very sad:  
ma kako samo znas to tako precizno

dojila sam vrlo, vrlo kratko, jednostavno 'iz zraka' dok je bila na na trakcijama nije islo i pocela je u gipsu gubiti tezinu rapidno

nema sanse da to ikada prezalim, i dosadna sam vec svima oko sebe sa pricom o dojenju i autosjedalicama i svime dobrime sto Rode i ovaj forum donesu...

no ovakav jedan post mi je sasvim dovoljan da se osjetim ko bice drugog reda i prava nemajka jer sam djetetu u usta gurnula svakojake gadosti...

srecom pa grijeh na usta izlazi, a ne ulazi...

----------


## Ivanna

Ma, *Serpentina*, ja se slažem s tvojim zadnjim postom. Nisam ni ja dojena (zapravo jesam kratko) i ne smatram se manje inteligentnom, glavatom i sl. I ne osjećam da sam zakinuta za nešto, al ja dojim. Samo mislim da mamama koje ne doje nije baš drago čuti da "bebici guraju svakojake gadosti". 
A i moj zadnji post se nije odnosio samo na tebe, nego na sve koje slično pišu. 
Nemoj se ljutiti!   :Kiss:

----------


## sbuczkow

> hej hej - ako mogu dojiti, onda je prema mom mlijeku adaptirano ipak nešto manje vrijedno, a da ne mogu bi bilo spas. Nisam dojena i ne smatram se manje intelignetnom, sorry na krivom izrazu, nisam mislila da ste TOLIKO osjetljive.


Polako... 
Ne nerviraj se. Uh, kakve sam ja sve  imala krize, ali nema smisla tako razgovarati s ljudima. Moraš ipak imati veće razumijevanje prema onima koje ne doje jer (i sama si napisala) koliko je to dobro i bitno i za bebu i za majku. Prema tome, njima je teže, ma koliko god se tebi tvoja kriza činila velika. Ni meni se ne svidja miris adaptiranog i uvijek mi je bilo zao kad bi mu to morala dati, ali kad ne moze drukcije, onda je i to spas.

----------


## sbuczkow

Ma dajte ženske, tema je počela u lošem tonu, nemojmo da u takvom i završi! Jer ćete dobiti po guzi!   :Grin:

----------


## Ivanna

> Ma dajte ženske, tema je počela u lošem tonu, nemojmo da u takvom i završi! Jer ćete dobiti po guzi!


Big Sisters are watching...  :Nope:

----------


## Serpentina

Mene je teško naljutiti :D  
Moja šogorica je napravila glupost i zato mi nećak konzumira adaptirano pa sam malo nabrijana. Naranvno, svatko ima svoje razloge,ali prestati dojiti kako bi se moglo ići po kavama je svakako preblesavo i preidiotski da bi se oprostilo. 

Stoga se ispričavam svima koje sam povrijedila.*

*

----------


## Serpentina

--- ili uvrijedila.

----------


## k2007

> prestati dojiti kako bi se moglo ići po kavama je svakako preblesavo i preidiotski da bi se oprostilo.


gle svatko ima svoje prioritete i nemaš što kome opraštati ili zamjerati jer to nije tvoj problem.

----------


## Aphro

> Serpentina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  prestati dojiti kako bi se moglo ići po kavama je svakako preblesavo i preidiotski da bi se oprostilo. 
> 
> 
> gle svatko ima svoje prioritete i nemaš što kome opraštati ili zamjerati jer to nije tvoj problem.



ma mislim da to nikome nije razlog prestanu dojenja... ja u frizideru uvijek imam jedan obrok izdojenog viska, tako da ako se negdje zadrzim MM moze dati sinu bocu, ili kada sam preumorna u rano jutro ili nesto slicno... 
Ja sam sa svojiom familijom ratovala oko tog (kršitelj koda)a tjednima. Pokusali su me uvjeriti kako djetetu "moram" poceti davati (kršitelj koda) jer ce moje mljeko uskoro postati "pre slabo" ?! hm... mislim si ja; jesu vama vase mame pred 60 godina davale (kršitelj koda), pa sta vama fali?

----------


## Serpentina

> ma mislim da to nikome nije razlog prestanu dojenja... ja u frizideru uvijek imam jedan obrok izdojenog viska, tako da ako se negdje zadrzim MM moze dati sinu bocu, ili kada sam preumorna u rano jutro ili nesto slicno... 
> Ja sam sa svojiom familijom ratovala oko tog (kršitelj koda)a tjednima. Pokusali su me uvjeriti kako djetetu "moram" poceti davati (kršitelj koda) jer ce moje mljeko uskoro postati "pre slabo" ?! hm... mislim si ja; jesu vama vase mame pred 60 godina davale (kršitelj koda), pa sta vama fali?


Zalosno ali istinito, to je jedan od razloga. Uz onaj: "Pa daj joj bočicu navečer da spavaš cijelu noć!" - onda došao mastitis i eto ti ga na!

----------


## k2007

> jesu vama vase mame pred 60 godina davale (kršitelj koda), pa sta vama fali?


ne (kršitelj koda) nego preprženo brašno razvodnjeno kravljim mlijekom   :Sick:  
(sad će netko reći - dođe ti na isto)

----------


## sbuczkow

Meni nije jasno zasto svi slušaju ikoga ako je vrhovni autoritet po pitanju dojenja Roda.  :Smile:  Ja sam odmah znala da cu se iskljucivo ovdje informirati po pitanju dojenja i nikoga, ama baš nikoga drugog nisam slušala. I nitko mi se nije ni pokušavao nametnuti sa svojim savjetima, pa čak ni patronažna ni pedijatar. Ako znate kako treba raditi zašto se uopce obazirati na priče iz davnine.  :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

> "neimanje mlijeka" samo izlika, naravno, kao i svaki drugi put...



ima mama koje stvarno misle da nemaju mljeka 
ima mama da stvarno uopće nemaju mljeka (to je onaj mali postotak zdrastvenih razloga)
nemojmo sad napadat tko je kako i zašto odustao od dojenja. Odustala sam i ja zbog svojih razloga. 
Možda je bolje da se malo više pozabavimo time da pomognemo majkama da ne odustaju, i da mljeko nemože nestat. Ja sam pomogla jednoj mami koja i dan danas nevjeruje da joj mljeko nije nestalo   :Smile:   i zna da je s njom sve uredu ako je 10 puta prošla prepunjenost i temperaturu iako su joj govorili da je 'bolesna' i da to nije uredu. 
Ljudi neznaju kao što ni ja nisam znala.

----------


## Tashunica

> Možda je bolje da se malo više pozabavimo time da pomognemo majkama da ne odustaju, i da mljeko nemože nestat.


Ovo je bit svega, jer one žene koje kažu da im je nestalo mlijeko ili da im je dijete poslije podoja bilo gladno, vjerojatno su naletile na skok u razvoju.
Nedavno sam na jednom rođendanu pričala sa dvije mlade mame i oba dvije su prestale dojiti sa tri tjedna. Naletila sam na plodno tlo, htjele su me saslušat, pričala sam im o skokovima u razvoju i uputila na Rodine stranice za ubuduće.
Postala sam savjetnica za dojenje u ilegali   :Grin:  

Poznam samo jednu ženu koja nije htjela dojiti i to iz obitelji, njeno obrazloženje je da je ona tako odlučila. Hvala i doviđenja, tu više nisam imala šta za nadodat.
I da ne bi bilo zabune meni mlijeko nije nestalo, niti mi je dijete bilo gladno. Pijem tri vrste lijekova i to je jedini razlog.

----------


## Roza

Kad sam ja bila trudna prvi put, točno sam znala koja od mojih su-trudnih frendica bude dojila a koja ne. A nisam vidovita... One koje su kupile bočice (za svaki slučaj ) i sterilizatore su sve do jedne odustale od dojenja u prvih mjesec dana. Jer im je nestalo mlijeka. Nemam namjeru nikoga osuđivati, niti sam to radila tada, ali stvarno mi se čini da dojenje pada u drugi plan čim postoji u kući bočica i adaptirano. I kad se to zbroji s savjetima generacije koja nije dojila (od izuma adaptiranog nadalje), tada dojenje definitivno pada u vodu. Te generacije uglavnom imaju predodžbu da dijete treba hraniti svaka 3 sata, a ako je češće gladno, tada mlijeka nema dovoljno, nije dobro, nije dovoljno jako itd. Kad se to zbroji s nesigurnošću svake mlade mame, i vječnog pitanja je li mi dijete gladno/sito- čarobni krug je tu zatvoren.
I ja sam sama dobila takve savjete, pogotovo što je zaista bilo dana kad bi mi dijete visilo na cici. Je li to bio skok u rastu, ili neka emotivna potreba za smirenjem kod mame, ili nešto treće - ne znam, ali ja sam izdržala te dane kao nešto normalno. A najčešći komentar je bio da mi mlijko nije dobro i da se dijete ne može najesti do sita (hm, zato sam je valjda i dojila do druge godine  :Laughing:  ).
I stvarno me duboko fascinira uvjerenje moje mame i njenih prijateljica da sam ja zbog dugog dojenja jedan pravi fenomen, jer je to moje dojenje toliko zapanjujući presedan, da one ne mogu vjerovati. Moram priznati da sam više podrške oko dojenja dobila od svoje bake (koja je dojila dok joj djeca nisu napunila 3 godine) i kojoj je to sasvim normalno. I sad malo offtopic, baka me aposlutno podržava za platnene pelene   :Heart:

----------


## @@novamama@@

Bok
Ja sam buduča mama(točnije od 14.07)i definitivno želim dojiti mog malog mišeka i psihički sam spremna na borbu s event. problemima(a sad se počinjem i inform. o tome), pa me zanima koliko ima istine u slijedečem: Čula sam to već puno puta, a sad mi je pričala sestrična i svoj slučaj(cura je 29-god. i totalno neinformirana, osim od strane baba sa sela), naime ona je u početku bez problema dojila, međutim malecki je često nakon dojenja plakao, što su babe koment. kao grčevi, dok ona sama nije posumnjala da možda njeno mljieko nije dovoljno hranjivo i probala poslije podoja još sa adapt.mlijekom, i veli da od tada više nije plakao pa je skroz prešla na adapt., daklem dali je stvarno ikako moguče da majčino mlijeko bude preslabo?

----------


## Lutonjica

> dali je stvarno ikako moguče da majčino mlijeko bude preslabo?


apsolutno je nemoguće.

razlozi plakanja su mnogostruki:
- možda je stvarno još bio gladan pa ga je trebala još staviti na cicu (pogotovo ako je prakticirala dojenje od maximalno 20 minuta, pa skidaj s cice, kako to neki savjetuju   :Evil or Very Mad:  )
- možda je let down bio prejak pa je zato plakao
- možda je plakao jer ga je mučilo podrigivanje/ vjetrovi
- možda je samo htio sisati za utjehu/ maženje, a ona mu nije dala cicu
- možda je imao soor
- ..............

----------


## Lutonjica

ako već nisi, pročitaj ove članke:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=2113

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=96&Tekst2ID=238&Show=2131[/url]

----------


## rayna

> Aphro prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jesu vama vase mame pred 60 godina davale (kršitelj koda), pa sta vama fali?
> 
> 
> ne (kršitelj koda) nego preprženo brašno razvodnjeno kravljim mlijekom   
> (sad će netko reći - dođe ti na isto)


prije 60???
jao draga,nemamo ti mi još toliko  :Wink:

----------


## aries24

kad ja razgovaram sa ženama koje imaju veću djecu sve su "ostale bez mlijeka" negdje oko 3. mjeseca bebinog života
a tada se dešava jedan od najjačih skokova u razvoju
beba bi stalno bila na sisi, al ne zato jer je gladna, nego da osigura veću proizvodnju ubuduće
sise su tada već manje jer su se ponuda i potražnja donekle izregulirale
i eto ti dobitne kombinacije: sise prazne + dijete stalno plače = nemam više mlijeka
uz svesrdnu "podršku" okoline, teško je ne pokleknuti

i onda mi kažu "e, da sam to onda znala"
eto, zato educirajte, pa tko želi znati, poslušat će, a tko neće-njegov izbor

----------


## snoopygirl

> sise prazne + dijete stalno plače = nemam više mlijeka 
> uz svesrdnu "podršku" okoline, teško je ne pokleknuti


baš tako, nažalost, uvjerene su da zaista nemaju mljeka   :Sad:  
Bez ikakve podrške i znanja, nije jednostavno biti samouvjeren. Pogotovo kad smo onako smantane i nikakve od poroda, prvo dijete i sl.

----------


## znatizeljna

> sise prazne + dijete stalno plače = nemam više mlijeka 
> uz svesrdnu "podršku" okoline, teško je ne pokleknuti
> 			
> 		
> 
> baš tako, nažalost, uvjerene su da zaista nemaju mljeka   
> Bez ikakve podrške i znanja, nije jednostavno biti samouvjeren. Pogotovo kad smo onako smantane i nikakve od poroda, prvo dijete i sl.


Tako je bilo kod većine mama koje ja znam, a prestale su dojiti.
Meni je odmah uletila patronažna i rekla: vaša beba može pojesti 80 ml. Nikad mi nije palo na pamet da se izdojim i 'provjerim' količinu mlijeka. A znam dosta mama koje su tako radile i prestale dojiti (eto što čini jedan 'stručan' savjet).

I niti mi je u trudnoći palo na pamet da obavezno kupim adaptirano, za svaki slučaj. Isto tako većina mama koje znam su ga upotrijebile i prestale dojiti.

----------


## frenki26

> Kad sam ja bila trudna prvi put, točno sam znala koja od mojih su-trudnih frendica bude dojila a koja ne. A nisam vidovita... One koje su kupile bočice (za svaki slučaj ) i sterilizatore su sve do jedne odustale od dojenja u prvih mjesec dana. Jer im je nestalo mlijeka.


I ja sam u trudnoći kupila par bočica, a evo isključivo dojim dok bočice skupljaju prašinu (koristili smo ih jedno vrijeme za adapt ali više ne).
Ne možeš imati bebu a ne imati bočicu, nije mi padalo na pamet da bebi bočica ne treba...
Roda mi je u međuvremenu otkrila toplu vodu...  :Kiss:

----------


## aries24

e, da, još jedan dokaz da "nema mlijeka" je količina izdojenog
ja sam mogla izdojiti jako, jako malo i to mi je bio nepobitan dokaz da nema
a onda sam saznala da to i nije baš tako

netko ne može izdojiti ništa, a dijete može navući sisanjem koliko god mu treba
samo to većina žena ne zna

----------


## Aphro

> k2007 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Aphro prvotno napisa
> ...



znam da nemate  :Smile:  to sam ja rekla svom tati kada mi je dao taj "pametni" komentar

po pitanju bocica; ja sam kupila izdajalicu prije poroda jer sam znala da cu se sigurno morati izdajati tih prvih dana kada naidje mlijeko, a sa njom sam dobila 3 bocice. 
Mislim da bez obzira na sve, u kuci uvijek treba biti adaptiranog mlijeka jer se moze desiti hiljadu stvari, a dijete ne smije biti gladno. moze se desiti npr. da majku na putu iz ducana pobere bicikl ili nedaj boze auto pa mora na hitnu; a tko ce onda podojiti dijete? Moze se desiti da majka dozivi neki sok i u nemogucnosti je da "otpusti" mljeko kada joj je dojence gladno. Pa zasto da bebica pati bezveze? Majka ce rijesiti svoj problem kroz par sati ili koji dan, a sta u medjuvremenu? Mi smo malenom morali dati (kršitelj koda) par puta kada sam ja imala krizu; pojeo bi i jednu i drugu ciku do kraja i dalje bio gladan, pa bi mu morala dati adaptirano. To je proslo nakon par dana, ja sam se trudila i slusala savjete patronazne i mljeko je ponovno navrlo.

----------


## anchie76

> Mislim da bez obzira na sve, u kuci uvijek treba biti adaptiranog mlijeka jer se moze desiti hiljadu stvari, a dijete ne smije biti gladno. moze se desiti npr. da majku na putu iz ducana pobere bicikl ili nedaj boze auto pa mora na hitnu; a tko ce onda podojiti dijete? Moze se desiti da majka dozivi neki sok i u nemogucnosti je da "otpusti" mljeko kada joj je dojence gladno. Pa zasto da bebica pati bezveze? Majka ce rijesiti svoj problem kroz par sati ili koji dan, a sta u medjuvremenu? Mi smo malenom morali dati (kršitelj koda) par puta kada sam ja imala krizu; pojeo bi i jednu i drugu ciku do kraja i dalje bio gladan, pa bi mu morala dati adaptirano. To je proslo nakon par dana, ja sam se trudila i slusala savjete patronazne i mljeko je ponovno navrlo.


Uh, kako krivo   :Sad:    Djetetu se BAS NISTA nece dogoditi ukoliko nema adaptiranog u kuci i treba otici u dezurnu ljekarnu kupiti ga (ukoliko se mami desilo neznam sto prestrasno).

A ove krize koje ste imali, naravno da ih bude. I to je NORMALNO da bude takvih trenutaka da izgleda kao da je dijete gladno.  I bas zato NE TREBA IMATI adaptirano DOMA.. da ga ne bi dodavali bespotrebno djetetu.  Jer vecina tih kriza nije kriza toga da je dijete gladno i da mu je zivot u pitanju, nego kriza psihe, nesigurnosti kod mame/roditelja.

----------


## MGrubi

> Moze se desiti da majka dozivi neki sok i u nemogucnosti je da "otpusti" mljeko kada joj je dojence gladno.


onda je dobro imati oksicitin u spreju za nos pa će se mlijeko opustiti




> Mi smo malenom morali dati (kršitelj koda) par puta kada sam ja imala krizu; pojeo bi i jednu i drugu ciku do kraja i dalje bio gladan, pa bi mu morala dati adaptirano.


kad su bili skokovi u razvoju malenu sam premještala s jedne sise na drugu od 17-22 sata ( s kratkim prekidima spavanjem) 4-5 dana jer mi je toliko bilo potrebno da mi se količina mlijeka poveća
količina mlijeka se regulira količinom sisanja
ubacivanje adaptiranog komplicira stvar: trebaš koristiti izdajalicu koja nije efikasna kao beba .... beba radi veći razmak između podoja jer je adaptirano teže ... to ti je čisti put ka opraštanju od dojenja i uglavnom tako većina mama i završi na adaptiranom

nekima posjedovanje kutije adaptiranog pruža osječaj sigurnosti pa ga nikad ni ne upotrebe (eto šta ti je marketing)
nekima je to dvosjekli mač, pa tako ubace samo jednu bočicu u krizi, ne znaju da moraju izdajati,  pa jedna boca postaje dvije ..tri.. četiri .. pa-pa

----------


## la_mama

Kad se samo sjetim koliko smo bacili toga adaptiranoga ... ajme   :Smile:   Lijepu kolekciju AIO-a sam mogla nabavit   :Smile:  

A sve zbog panike "da neću imati mlijeka". Pa bi onda MM navečer napravio bočicu xxx-a, "za svaki slučaj". Pa bi mali svejedno zaspao na prsima, i sve dok mi nije puko film i sve te kutije itnila u koš da ih više ne gledam.

Ajme, ti hormoni ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> A sve zbog panike "da neću imati mlijeka". Pa bi onda MM navečer napravio bočicu xxx-a, "za svaki slučaj". Pa bi mali svejedno zaspao na prsima, i sve dok mi nije puko film i sve te kutije itnila u koš da ih više ne gledam.
> 
> Ajme, ti hormoni ...


tako je i kod mene bilo   :Embarassed:  
koji kupus od hormona, sebe nisam mogla prepoznati   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Aphro

ubacivanje adaptiranog komplicira stvar: trebaš koristiti izdajalicu koja nije efikasna kao beba ....


zasto bi koristila izdajalicu? ja bi mu dala obe cike, a onda dodala jos adaptiranog ako je i dalje gladan ( u glavnom bi pojeo 30/40 ml ).
Nisam nikada cula za taj sprej koji pomaze otpustanju mlijeka. To sigurno nije stetno?

Quote Anchie : Uh, kako krivo Sad Djetetu se BAS NISTA nece dogoditi ukoliko nema adaptiranog u kuci i treba otici u dezurnu ljekarnu kupiti ga (ukoliko se mami desilo neznam sto prestrasno).

mozda je kod vas drugacija situacija. Kod nas smo samo muz i ja, dakle ako nema mene, on ne moze nekoga zvati da pricuva dijete dok on ode u dezurnu, ceka red i tako.. a sa dijetem koje vristi jer je gladno to mora da je prava zabava!

Ma sve u svemu.. ja vec neko vrijeme nemam adaptiranog u kuci, morala sam baciti jer je stajalo otvoreno, ali sve gledam da ga trebam kupiti za " nedaj Boze". Nema sanse da me samo "imanje" tog mljeka moze navesti na prekid dojenja jer sam se u dojenje zaljubila i planiram dojiti jos jako, jako dugo. Ne vjerujem da drzanje kutije mljeka u prahu moze biti razlog prestanka, ima tu sigurno puno vise razloga.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne vjerujem da drzanje kutije mljeka u prahu moze biti razlog prestanka, ima tu sigurno puno vise razloga.


kombinacija razloga: nesigurnost, hormonske nevere, krivi savjeti, nepostojanje podrške od najbližih, stalno optuživanje od bliskih osoba da izgladnjuješ dijete ....

----------


## Lutonjica

> Mislim da bez obzira na sve, u kuci uvijek treba biti adaptiranog mlijeka jer se moze desiti hiljadu stvari, a dijete ne smije biti gladno.


marge sad ima 2,5 mjeseca.
ja u kući nemam niti adaptirano, niti flašicu. nemam čak ni dudu varalicu.
imam negdje izdajalicu još od zare, ali nemam pojma gdje je.

----------


## Layla

Nikad nisam imala adaptirano doma..MM je jednom predložio da kupimo (u stanju očaja, kad sam bila prilično izmučena skokovima, bolnim bradavicama i sl.), ali nisam mu dala..ipak me od svega najviše žalosti kad vidim da dosta ljudi smatra dojenje nekim oblikom mučenja..za mene to nije tako, upravo suprotno...moj dječak uskoro puni 6 mjeseci i kako vrijeme odmiče, ja sve više uživam u dojenju..

----------


## anchie76

Ja mislim da najveci problem lezi u tome sto vecina mama/roditelja ima krivu percepciju kako bi to dojenje trebalo izgledati.  Imam dojam da vecina ljudi ocekuje da ce dijete sisati toliko i toliko i onda spontano zaspati.. i tako zadovoljno spavati i satima i onda opet sisati itd.

I kad ta slika ne izgleda tako, onda vecinom pomisljaju "dijete mora da je gladno, da nije, sigurno se ne bi tako ponasalo".  Ne ocekuju da ce se dijete htjeti nositi po cijele dane, da ce htjeti sisati po cijele dane bez reda i rasporeda, da nece dati da se mama makne od njega (odmah ce plakati)...  Ni ne pomisljaju da je dijete mozda tako - zahtjevno, da mu se trebaju prilagoditi, prihvatiti ga kao takvog sa svojim specificnim potrebama...

Kriva predodzba se nabacuje na roditelje u startu, i onda oni siroti kad to nije tako gube tlo pod nogama (i posezu za adaptiranim jer nam se to stalno prezentira kao spasonosno rjesenje)  :/

----------


## ms. ivy

pa kad gledaš te silne reklame na kojima bebica blaženo spava u kinderbetu a svježa i odmorna majka je raznježeno gleda, što bi drugo pomislila?

još ti se nađe nekoliko prijateljica i susjeda čije dijete nikad ne plače, cijeli dan leži u kindaču i igra se zvečkicama, spava cijelu noć a danju jede svaka 4 sata...   :Rolling Eyes:  

malotko zapravo zna što ga čeka kad se beba rodi - ništa te ne može pripremiti na tu ogromnu promjenu i to malo biće sa svojim specifičnim potrebama i zahtjevima toliko različitim od tvojih.

srećom, formula je uvijek pri ruci da "olakša".   :Nope:

----------


## ivanche

Baš sam danas posudila od sestre Cosmopolitan (mislim da je novi nisam ziher) jer ima neki članak o trudnoći i kaže:
* "3-6 mjeseci poslije poroda žene često prekidaju dojenje pa se možete vratiti koktelima "*  :shock: 
Znam da to i nije baš neki referentni časopis, ali napisati tako nešto...

----------


## LeaB

> zasto bi koristila izdajalicu? ja bi mu dala obe cike, a onda dodala jos adaptiranog ako je i dalje gladan ( u glavnom bi pojeo 30/40 ml ).


Visiš moj problem je slaba volja, odrastanje na adaptiranom, očita nevjera u moju sposobnost dojenja. To je sve u glavi, moje su omiljene riječi. 

No nikakva mi utjeha  nisu bile ničije riječi kad bih ja nakon dojenja od sat vremena na obje cice dala jani bocu jer plače a ona je smaže kao da ništa nije jela.

I još k tome Mia koja je svojim neraspoloženjem tražila moju blizinu što joj nikako nisam mogla dati uz Janu na cici.  :Crying or Very sad:  Bila sam očajna.

----------


## botabal

moj sin je proveo celu sedmicu na intenzivnoj,odmah posle rodjenja-nisam ga dojila.par puta sam izdajala mleko i to mu davala,ali mu nije bilo dovoljno pa smo dopunjavali humanom1.kad smo dosli kuci-prica se nastavila,ja sam se izdajala,pokusavala da ga privolim na sisu,ali kad je gladan,bio je mnogo nervozan,vristao je i nikako nismo mogli da se snadjemo..meni je bilo jako zao,uvek sam zamisljala kako cu dojiti svoju bebicu,ali stvarnost se puno razlikovala..prolazilo je i po nekoliko dana,a ja nisam ni pokusala da ga vratim sisi..pedijatar nam je na dvomesecnoj kontroli rekla da nastavim sa izdajanjem,jer je sad kasno i pokusati,posto se on vec naucio na bocicu..ali ja sam nekako imala u glavi sliku kako ga dojim i malo-pomalo ponovo sam pocela da ga stavljam na ciku-kad ej sit,dok smo se mazili,kod uspavljivanja..onda je posikio prvi obrok,pa drugi dan dva,i malo pomalo,moj sin je sa punih tri meseca proveo citav dan hraneci se na maminim prsima..otad vise nikad nije pio na bocicu..i jos uvek sikimo..imamo punih pet meseci.. :D

----------


## zmaj

botabal   :Klap:

----------


## frenki26

Botabal, svaka čast :D

----------


## botabal

hvala cure!ponosna sam na sebe i svog malog cvrcka,ali sam jos vise od toga srecna..ma definitivno je sve u glavi,u volji i zelji da se nesto postigne..kao i u svemu u zivotu..sad mi je cudno kad cujem da neka majka ne doji jer nema mleka zbog ovog ili onog ili je grize ili sta vec..zaboravila sam da napisem da mi je mleko ponestajalo bas neposredno pre nego je moja bebica pocela da sisa-na rodi sam procitala da je izdajanje bitno za kolicinu mleka pa sam izdajala, na bukvalno,pola sata neka dva dana,i eto..sve pet..  :Heart:  za rode

----------


## botabal

> hvala cure!ponosna sam na sebe i svog malog cvrcka,ali sam jos vise od toga srecna..ma definitivno je sve u glavi,u volji i zelji da se nesto postigne..kao i u svemu u zivotu..sad mi je cudno kad cujem da neka majka ne doji jer nema mleka zbog ovog ili onog ili je beba grize ili sta vec..zaboravila sam da napisem da mi je mleko ponestajalo bas neposredno pre nego je moja bebica pocela da sisa-na rodi sam procitala da je izdajanje bitno za kolicinu mleka pa sam izdajala, na bukvalno,pola sata neka dva dana,i eto..sve pet..  za rode

----------


## zmaj

ah cure...ljuta sam ko pas...šetam oko kuće s malim...kad li mater vadi iz gepeka 2kutije adpat...ja :? ...reko što će ti to? a ona treba xy bliskoj ženi u obitelji... već pomalo izritirana tim bliskim mi ženama koja nemaju mlijeka pitam "što nema ona 2sise?"...a meni moja mama "ti ćeš nas učit...bla bla..."... reko mama "je OĆU ja ću vas učit, posebno tebe koja imaš 5ero dice a sve skupa nemaš staža više od mene s jednim".... mislim KOMA... a još sam toj ženi dala letke, ispričala joj svoje iskustvo (koje nije bajno)... dala SOS broj uz napomenu da sam zval x puta i da su mi "spasile" dojenje.... 
i? eto... njen mali nema ni misec...a već boca, duda... mislim, sad će me netko prozivat da osuđujem..al, stvarno mi se više bljuje na priče o mlijeku, adapt, veličanju istog i sl...

----------


## zmaj

i još će netko reć kako je hrabra....eto tila je dojit, al nije uspilo...ma mislim... čovječe ja se osjećam poniženo ono "jadna ona doji...stalno joj visi na sisama...vidi stalno ga nosa"... ma bljuje mi se jer sam svašta prošla, a upale sam imala jednom na mjesec (tako smo slavili minjake-male rođkase  :Laughing:  )..pa dojim...a njima jednom zakmezi i odma boca  :Mad:

----------


## Honey

*zmaj* a tebi će vjerojatno netko uskoro reć: "Lako tebi, ti imaš mlijeka i dojiš, a ona jadna nije imala, a jaako je htjela dojiti."

----------


## ronin

> Ja bih samo dodala uz to i cinjenicu da je strasno bitno, ako ne i najbitnije i mamino samopouzdanje, vjera u vlastito tijelo da je u stanju proizvoditi i prehranjivati dijete.  Djaba i sva edukacija ako mama ne vjeruje u ovo gore navedeno.


Ovo je najveća istina,u njoj je sva mudrost,u to sam se itekako osvjedočila na vlastitom primjeru.

S prvim djetetom nisam uspjela u dojenju,što zbog needuciranosti i vrlo male količine mlijeka na početku dojenja,a što zbog činjenice da ni ja sama sa sobom nisam uglavila želim ja ili ne želim dojiti svoje dijete.Zbog x problema ja sam odustala.

S drugim djetetom bila je sasvim druga priča;naravno pojavili su se problemi nikakve količine mlijeka,ragada,soor,izuzetno mali prirast težine u prvom mjesecu,no ovaj put je glava odlučila drugačije.
Odlučila sam dojiti.
A bilo je teže nego s prvim djetetom,ovaj put sam kraj sebe imala i malog dvogodišnjaka koji traži svoje...sve u svemu bilo je teško,no ja sam inače tvrdoglava ko mazga kada si nešto zamislim,i bome sam uspjela,dojila sam Roka 17 mjeseci.

A vjerujte mi,ako sam ja uspjela ,može svatko.  :Smile:  

I još samo jedna stvar,najveća je greška kupiti adaptirano  i držati ga doma.To ni pod razno.

(kršitelj koda)i se prodaju i po Konzumima tako da stvarno ne stoji izgovor zlu ne trebalo....

----------


## Adi

svi smo mi na neki način upravu i ko doji i ko ne

moja priča je ta da uopće nisam ni trenutka pomislila da će mi dojenje biti toliki problem i da dojenje iziskuje odmornost i cjelodnevnu posvećenost dojenju, barem u početku. Međutim rodila sam na carski i to mi je bio veliki šok, tak da nisam odmah dobila mlijeko. A usput sestre u Petrovoj bolnici mi nisu htjele ni a reći šta da radim kako bi prije došlo mlijeko, nego su malu počeli odmah nadohranjivati. Ja sam jako plakala svaki put kad bi mi donjeli dijete a ja vidim u siki nema ništa. Obuzela me totalna depresija. Al nijedna sestra mi nije rekla, smirite se, nebrinite doći će mlijeko, dijete vam nije jako gladno i što se više opustite prije će nadoći. to sve sad znam nakon 2 mjeseca. Dobila sam mlijeko ali normalno ne dovoljno jer su nakon 6 dana moje dijete u Petrovoj već nadohranjivali s 60ml. Umijesto da su mi je nosili na siku svaki put kad je gladna. I tako kad sam došla doma nisam nikako uspjela navući dovoljno mlijeka jel je ona sikala samo dok je išlo brzo i onda počne histerično vrištat i morala sam joj dati nadohranu. I kako je vrijeme prolazilo i evo sad 2 mjeseca moja mala sve više sika i dajem joj minimalnu dohranu. 
Tako da nikoga neosuđujem jer mislim da u puno slućajeva, već u bolnici majke nedobiju stručnu pomoć, a kad je najpotrebnije.

Dojit ću dijete sve dok bude htjela pa makar i s nadohranom.

----------


## LeaB

*Koliko je mama s dvoje klinaca a s problemima pri dojenju (nema dovoljno mlijeka, pa treba povećati proizvodnju, relaktacijski set itd.) uspjelo dojiti  i samo dojiti, nakon uvođenja adaptiranog?*

Inače skliam kapu svakoj jednoj.   :Naklon:

----------


## jenny

ja sam dojila 3 mjeseca i pred kraj 3. mjeseca beba je pocela vristati na ciki,malo bi vukla i onda plakala..ja sam mislila da je to zbog cajeka koji pije na bocicu i uporno sam joj gurala cicu u usta i to je trajalo tjedan dana..onda sam se isla izdojiti pa da joj probam dati na bocicu i ustvrdila da nemam za izdojiti ni 5 ml...ja stvarno nisam imala mlijeka.a nisam kuzila jer kad god sam primila cicu onak je spricnulo iz nje.nije mi bilo na kraj pameti da malena nema sta za pocicati.  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> ..ja sam mislila da je to zbog cajeka koji pije na bocicu


tu si pogodila
zbog bočice je izgubila tehniku sisanja, beba više nije znala sisati pravilno i zato mlijeko nije ni išlo .... stara priča

ako žena nema mlijeka, onda ga nema uopće, jer je to tjelesna "greška", nemoš imati mlijeka 3 mj i onda nemat
il imaš il nemaš

ja evo dojim 16 mj i ne mog izdojiti niti 5ml (pokušavala sam za kašice), jednostavno mi ne ide

----------


## milanina

> *Koliko je mama s dvoje klinaca a s problemima pri dojenju (nema dovoljno mlijeka, pa treba povećati proizvodnju, relaktacijski set itd.) uspjelo dojiti  i samo dojiti, nakon uvođenja adaptiranog?*
> 
> Inače skliam kapu svakoj jednoj.


Evo jedne mame koja je to uspela. Mi smo imali jednu krizu pre 2 nedelje (tako sam i saznala za vas). Ta kriza je trajala citavih 10 dana sa raznim oscilacijama. Pocela je vristanjem bebe na cici, pa sa dohranjivanjem na bocicu i na kraju se zavrsilo ponovo, samo dojenjem. Tih dana su mi grudi bile prazne, cak ni u jutro posle spavanja nije nadolazilo mleko. Ja sam bila ocajna. Odlagala sam kupovinu adaptiranog mleka. Nemogu da vam opisem moje emotivno stanje kada sam isla do prodavnice po to mleko, ali izbora nisam imala, beba je bila gladna. Tih deset dana su bili mukotrpni. Bar 10 puta u toku dana sam pomislila da vise nemogu da izdrzim i da cu u potpunosti uvesti adaptirano mleko. Medjutim, stalno me je nesto teralo da nastavim sa podojima i izdajanjem da bi se mleko povratilo. Sve se desavalo vrlo postepeno. Bas onda kada sam pomislila da je mleko skroz trebalo da se vrati onda je bilo najgore, jer sam morala uvesti tog dana 4 dohrane, medjutim sledeceg dana je bilo mnogo bolje, samo dve dohrane,onda sledeceg ponovo dve, ali jedna od toga je bila izdojeno mleko i 3 dana posle toga  smo bile samo na cici. Htela sam da kazem da nije bilo lako, da je bilo vrlo naporno, ali da se na kraju ipak isplatilo. Jos samo da dodam, da je nestanaku mleka prethodila menstruacija koja je dosla 3 meseca posle porodjaja. 
Mamice budite samo uporne, ako zelite da dojite i videcete da cete u tome uspeti! Pozdrav!

----------


## LeaB

*milanina*  :Love:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:  
I svima onima koje su uporne.

----------


## Inka

neki dan u klaićevoj čekamo svoj red, i cicamo. a malo veći klinci lagano "nezainteresirano" kruže oko nas i krišom pilje, a jedna mala je naprosto došla i gledala. i sad neka mi netko kaže da dojenje nije BITNO :D

bravo za sve uporne mame i velika podrška onima koje sad prolaze bilo kakvu krizu!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

mi smo bili na moru prije 10ak dana i Lea u plicaku skoci na mene i oce sisat. ja joj damm.
i skupili se klinci oko nas, neki su vec bili i igrali se prije dojenja, i gledaju, neki sa pogledom "i ja bi", a neki sa upitom (ovi stariji) kako ona jos sisa. i onda dodje jedan tata curice i veli "pa i ti si tada sisala. prestala si sa svojih 22 mjeseca" . 
saznala sam da je druga sisala do 18.
ja presretna.
nisu rode.
ne znam ih s roda.
a dugo su dojili.
slag na torti je bio Lein vrsnjak koji je zaskocio svoju mamu u plicaku.
koja je to atmosfera bila.
a 5 trudnica oko nas.
milina!

svim upornim mamama ogromni najveci naklon!

a svima koji prolaze manje i vece krize, neka ne sumnjaju u sebe i svoje tijelo. neka puste da ih dijete vodi, ono zna najbolje!  :Love:   :Heart:  


milanina, prosli ste svoj prvi strajk koji je bio najvjerojatnije zbog nadolazece menstruacije i jos se poklopio sa najvecim/najtezim skokom u razvoju.
bravo na rezultatu!

----------


## Ivana1976

Ja sam jedna od mama koja je prvo dijete dojila 3 tjedna ,a drugo gotovo i da nisam.Mene to nije sram reći niti ću tražiti izgovore.Moje obje cure su odrasle na **** mlijeku i hvala Bogu žive su i zdrave.I još nešto ja sam počela raditi od 1 mjeseca starosti drugog djeteta ( od kuće - takav mi je posao ) i naravno da mi je bilo lakše dati ****.
Možda je jedna od vas mene srela kako kupujem hrpu (kršitelj koda) bočica i adaptirano mlijeko.

----------


## dutka_lutka

It don't impress me much...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Happy

Sada kad dojim drugo djete već skoro 7 mjeseci bez ikakvih problema pitam se da li sam mogla više napraviti za prvo djete koje sam dojila 3 mjeseca...

Došavši iz bolnice s puknutim šavom (a to jako boli) i općom slabosti dojila sam svakih sat i pol jer bebica je rođena mala (2500/46)... bila sam užasno umorna i slaba.... a razlog tome sam saznala deveti dan kad sam završila u bolnici - na kiretaži - jer su mi ostavili komad posteljice. Bila sam u bolnici 3 dana (naravno, bez dojenja, a izdajanje je bilo jadno - nisam imala snage - CRP je bio 96 a ja napola mrtva) - došla sam doma i još 10 dana bila na antibioticima, a iz kreveta se nisam digla još mjesec dana.

Je li to dovoljan razlog što sam počela dodavati adaptirano? Bila sam na rubu snage, mršava ko kostur, ništa nisam jela ni pila - nisam imala apetit, a ni snage za išta. Naravno, uz adaptirano počela se smanjivati količina mog mlijeka... uspjela sam dogurati do 3 mjeseca i onda više nisam imala mlijeka.

Sad se pitam da li sam ipak mogla biti upornija??

----------


## nanic

Marta je rodjena ranije, 2500/49, i to na carski.. prvih mjesec dana sam dojila i plakala, sta od kontrakcija maternice, sta od umora, sisala je jednu 40 min pa presvlacenje pa drugu ciku 40 min i nakon toga spavanje 1h pa opet sve ispocetka.. Ali nismo odustale.. Prvi je mjesec dobila 1 kg, a drugi 1.5 kg! Sad je vec zmaj, 5500/59 koji pojede ciku u 5 min, a ja sam stvarno jedna sretna i ponosna mama.. 
Ma sve se to isplatilo.. onaj osjecaj dok je gledam dok doji i skilji u mene je neopisiv..

----------


## BlueFish

Bongica said: [quote]em, kad bi sve one koje su ikad izrekle važne istine tipa"ja nisam imala mlijeka" bar jednom proćirile na ovakve sajtove ili nedaj bože pročitale jednu stranicu(50 rečenica) o dobrobitima dojenja i sposobnosti svake majke da doji, umjesto da ....(neću sad nabrajati) rade druge nevažne stvari tijekom trudnoće,da ne naglašavam čak i štetne(pušenje)  , onda bi o  vaj svijet bio prosvijetljen"

Ne pušim, ne pijem,ne dorgiram se. Svoje sam dijete čekala jako dugo i odležala cijelu, rizičnu trudnoću i to doslovno na relaciji wc-krevet. Da...čitam gotovo svaki sajt o dojenju i ishrani djeteta.Moj sin sada ima 10 mj. Nisam ga dojila jer sam mlijeko dobila nakon 7 dana, on niije htio vuči, ja sam se izdajala, no moje mlijeko nije prihvaćao. Svoje dijete volim previše da bih ga mučila, nedaj Bože izgladnjivala samo da bi prihvatio moje miljeko.Još uvijek je na (kršitelj koda)u. Počeli smo s dohranom. Ima 81cm i 12 kg. 

Hvala Bogu do sada nije nije niti kihnuo! 
Znam mnoge mame koje su dojile, djeca su im konstantno bolesna.
Reagirala sam mnogo puta, pa ću i ovaj puta.
*Dojenje je najbolje i najprirodnije*. 
No, ne treba ga baš toliko forsirati. 
"Aktivistice dojenja" često ostavljaju ogroman presing na žene koje jednostavno ne mogu (vjerovali ili ne toga ima!!!), ali neke i ne žele dojiti. 
Izbor je na svakoj ženi! Nikoga ne treba zbog toga osuđivati.
Toliko forsiranje dojenja je postalo poput pranja mozga.



Priznati treba da se jako puno žena tijekom dojenja isfrustira, *a bebe često budu i gladne* , potpuno nesretne, plaču i dobivaju hernije od napora.


Dojilje...hm! jesu li bolje majke od nas koje nismo dojile?! 
Često vidim majke koje doje ili su dojile, pa svojoj prekrasnoj bebi od 5.mj. i manje daju kao  smokiće, pudingiće, salame, hrenovke!!!
Da, da stroge moje aktivistice majke....smoki, hrenovke, jogurtiće!
Bravo! Bravo!

A da ne pričam o odgovornim mamama koje  zbog smanjenih prodiljnih nakon 6.mj. odlaze na posao! One ne mogu skrpati kraj s krajem! 
(u ovaj komentar ne uključujem samohrane majke)

Ali bitno je da su super mame jer su dojile!!!
Hej žene! 
*Izbor = pravo!!!*

----------


## BlueFish

Happy !!!! [quote]Je li to dovoljan razlog što sam počela dodavati adaptirano? Bila sam na rubu snage, mršava ko kostur, ništa nisam jela ni pila - nisam imala apetit, a ni snage za išta. Naravno, uz adaptirano počela se smanjivati količina mog mlijeka... uspjela sam dogurati do 3 mjeseca i onda više nisam imala mlijeka. 

Sad se pitam da li sam ipak mogla biti upornija?? 


Upravo sam pisala o tome! Osjećaš se krivom radi toliko isforsiranog govora o dojenju.
Kaj si trebla završit 2m ispod zemlje od iscrpljenosti i umora. Da,da  trebala si nastavit dojit i pokazat koliko si požrtvovna mama!! 
Ne dozvoli nikome da ti nametne osjećaj krivnje!!

Uživaj sa bebicom i budi uz nju!

----------


## dutka_lutka

*BlueFish*,

tebe nitko ne osuđuje što svoje dijete hraniš (kršitelj koda)om. To je tvoj izbor u danim okolnostima.

Ne znam zašto si ustvari ljuta.




> "Aktivistice dojenja" često ostavljaju ogroman presing na žene


Pa nisam baš primijetila! :/ 




> Toliko forsiranje dojenja je postalo poput pranja mozga. 
> 
> čitam gotovo svaki sajt o dojenju i ishrani djeteta


Pa je li te netko tjerao da čitaš?  :shock: 




> bebe često budu i gladne


Da, čak svakih sat vremena.   :Grin:  




> plaču


Zar one hranjene adaptiranim ne plaču?   :Rolling Eyes: 

A i inače sam ovih dana na više podforuma primijetila da tenzije rastu, pa neka svatko sam sebi odgovori na pitanje ima li potrebe za ugradnjom uređaja za klimatizaciju i odvlaživanje zraka.   :Wink:

----------


## LeaB

*Fish* se osjeća ranjivom vjerovatno zato što bi svaka majka htjela najbolje za svoje dijete, a sve koje dajemo adaptirano svjesne smo da to i nije najbolji izbor.
Napominjem da su moje cure odrasle na adaptiranom, jedna doduše odrasta.
I s obzirom da sam ja otvoreno odustala od dojenja i na jednom od topica to iznjela, savjetnice Rode nisu bile ni malo kritične.

Ono što neki forumaši rade ne pripisuje se udruzi. Ovo su riječi već milion puta rečene na ovom forumu, pa čak i meni osobno. 
Stoga trebala bi svoju odluku nositi dostojanstveno bez toga da te smeta što drugi misle o njoj.

Ako ovo Apricot pročita izmamit ću joj smješak na lice. To je ona meni nedavno rekla a ja se sad pravim pametna.   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

Ja razumijem Blue fish,znam o čemu priča i znam da nas ima svakakvih,s taktom i bez takta pa je tako bilo puno omalovažavajućih rečenica na ovom forumu.

Ne kužim ni razlog ovom sarkazmu u odgovoru *dutke lutke*.

Neke majke koje su uspješno dojile sebe smatraju više vrijednima od onih koje nisu i to je jako očito.Uopće nije bitno zbog čega je netko prestao dojiti,tko može sebi uzeti za pravo i  kvocati nekome o štetnosti adaptiranog mlijeka i njezinom strašnom propusti i grešci što nije nastavila s dojenjem?To je nekulturno,ponižavajuće i ružno.
Vidim da majke koje nisu dojile uporno obrazlažu svoje razloge i prepričavaju  stresna razdoblja od prije godinu,dvije,tri..,očekujući nekakvu podršku.Umjesto toga dobivaju besmislena protupitanja o npr.broju stolica i popišanih pelena koje je beba imala,kilaži i tome slično,uvjeravajući je da je moglo i drugačije.Pa što i ako je?

Dajte smirite malo doživljaje,majčina ljubav je nešto drugo a ne cica.

----------


## anchie76

> majčina ljubav je nešto drugo a ne cica.


Zagarantirano to nitko nikad na ovom forumu nije izjednacio.. I nije mi jasno zasto se insinuira ovo gore...

Pa taj koji to gore navedeno misli ima malo vecih problema u zivotu od toga da li je ili nije dojio   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

ajde molim te pogledaj potpise forumaša

dam se objesit za prvo drvo da ti niti jedna roda s telefona za dojenje ili polaznica škole za edukaciju neće reći niti napisati da si loša majka jer ne dojiš.....

a to da ima forumaša koji fakat , po meni, pretjeraju ima

ali nije u redu izjednačavati cijeli forum ili ne daj Bože udrugu sa jednim forumašem ili forumašicom 



ovdje ima toliko sadržaja , i to kvalitetnih ,da ih je šteta propustiti jer ti jedan dio ne odgovara

i još za kraj nisam roda ,nisam dojila,al sam dugo ovdje

----------


## MGrubi

> Neke majke koje su uspješno dojile sebe smatraju više vrijednima od onih koje nisu i to je jako očito.
> 
> 
> Vidim da majke koje nisu dojile uporno obrazlažu svoje razloge i prepričavaju  stresna razdoblja od prije godinu,dvije,tri..,očekujući nekakvu podršku.Umjesto toga dobivaju besmislena protupitanja o npr.broju stolica i popišanih pelena koje je beba imala,kilaži i tome slično,uvjeravajući je da je moglo i drugačije.Pa što i ako je?


1. je si li sigurna da ta majka nije prošla kroz pakao da bi uspostavila dojenje? i da ima biti s pravom ponosna na svoj uspijeh?

2. da se greška ako je postojala ne ponovi, čovjek uči dok je živ.
 a možda svojom pričom traže uzrok, objašnjenje zašto se desilo jer je jako mala vjerojatnost da su bile nesposobne (da nemaju dovoljno mlijeka, da proizvode loše mlijeko, da ne valjaju - to su osječaji koji se pojavljuju kod problema s dojenjem, i na to mislim)

npr. moja mama je tek našla odgovor sada, nakon 29g , zašto sam ja odbila sisu (bila je u depresiji zbog toga, i u glasu joj se još čuje tuga kad o tome priča). sad zna, da nije bilo do nje.

----------


## anchie76

> i još za kraj nisam roda ,nisam dojila,al sam dugo ovdje


Da se nadovezem na ovo gore..

Mi u Udruzi imamo i dosta Roda koje nisu dojile.. Pa sta?  Sto to govori o nekome?  Meni bas nista na osnovu te jedne info.  Life goes on.  Pa ne cini dojenje covjeka, niti majku   :Rolling Eyes:  

I dajte vise stanite na ovu temu.. fakat su smijesna ova prepucavanja "moj tata je jaci od tvog tate".

----------


## Trina

Ja  imam troje djece i sa njih troje sam prošla kroz svašta.Pa opet ne naglašavam kako sam ja super ili kako sam se iz nekih situacija izvukla baš na idealan način jer smo profitirali i ja i moja djeca.A neke mame se u istim situacijama nisu snašle najbolje.Ali u nekim sam se ja izgubila,one nisu.Jednostavno nije u redu izazivati grižnju savjesti kod žena koje nisu dojile.

MGrubi,meni bi to bilo isto kao da ja tebi kažem:Draga,ja imam 50 kila,nikad u životu nisam bila na dijeti,prirodno sam vitka, ali zdravo se hranim i ne jedem puno.A ti si rekla da imaš problema s kilažom.Zašto puno jedeš?Zašto dozvoljavaš da si preddijabetičkom stanju?Zašto ne vodiš računa o sebi i svom zdravlju?
S druge strane,ja zaista nisam sklona debljanju a ti jesi pa nije fer da kod tebe izazivam osjećaj manje vrijednosti.Nije niti kulturno niti  normalno da te dovodim do razmišljanja o tome kako si ti sa svojih 12 ipak mogla spriječiti rast kila.
Isto tako nije fer jednoj ženi koja se patila nakon poroda i trudila se dojiti ali nije uspjela(Ili je bila preslaba i nije više mogla izdržati,ili je imala prestrašne mastitise ili bilo što drugo) reći:A zašto se nisi još jače potrudila nego bebi dala smeće od adaptiranog?A ti si fino uspjela u dojenju,netko bez po muke,netko se namučio a netko ima i druge djece kraj sebe pa nema dovoljno vremena da bi proveo 24 sata s bebom na cici.

----------


## maria71

anchie odmah sam si zamislila regrutacijski red za učlanjenje
nakon pregleda i intervjua , 

Roda koja regrutira ,dere se na potencijalnu članicu:


aha nisi dojila?  u drugom životu ćeš biti roda, sad iš!  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie odmah sam si zamislila regrutacijski red za učlanjenje
> nakon pregleda i intervjua , 
> 
> Roda koja regrutira ,dere se na potencijalnu članicu:
> 
> 
> aha nisi dojila?  u drugom životu ćeš biti roda, sad iš!


Yeah right   :Laughing:  

Mozda korisnici neznaju, ali ne postoje uvjeti koje osoba mora zadovoljiti da bi postala clanom Rode... Svatko se u Rodi bavi onime sto ga zanima   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> a to da ima forumaša koji fakat , po meni, pretjeraju ima


Zbog tih forumaša se žene koje ne doje osjećaju povrijeđeno, loše ili manje vrijedno bez obzira iz kojeg razloga ne doje. Evo par primjera:



> dojene bebe imaju puno mekšu i ljepšu kožu





> čula sam da im je glava 'veća'





> dojena djeca manje sklona bujanju u rastu





> dojena djeca imaju lijep ten





> dojena beba je sretna beba





> sad kad dojim znam da monoge lažu,jer im je izgovor da nemaju mljeka a nisu ni počele dojiti





> bebe na dohrani budu nekako nabrekle.





> dojena djeca su u prosjeku laksa od svojih vrsnjaka





> nahraniti bebu formulom od koje je sva omamljena


i ovo je istina:



> niti jedna roda s telefona za dojenje ili polaznica škole za edukaciju neće reći niti napisati da si loša majka jer ne dojiš.....


i *dutka_lutka* ovakav ton posta je skroz nepotreban.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi,meni bi to bilo isto kao da ja tebi kažem:Draga,ja imam 50 kila,nikad u životu nisam bila na dijeti,prirodno sam vitka, ali zdravo se hranim i ne jedem puno.A ti si rekla da imaš problema s kilažom.Zašto puno jedeš?Zašto dozvoljavaš da si preddijabetičkom stanju?Zašto ne vodiš računa o sebi i svom zdravlju?.


prava pitanja , i možda da ti odgovorim na njih više pomogla sebi nego tebi objasnila
problem je u meni, a ne zato što ti lako održavaš liniju

otići ćemo OT

----------


## anchie76

Tashunica, vjerovala ili ne.. barem 80% ovog sto si citirala su znanstveno dokazane cinjenice.  Neke napisane stvari su stvarno bezveze, sto je je.

A sad druga stvar je sto ne volimo kad nas netko podsjeca na nesto cime ni sami nismo zadovoljni i voljeli bi da je drugacije.

----------


## anchie76

I reci cu vam jos nesto..

Svaka mama koja nije uspjela s dojenjem, ali koja je razrijesila svoje osjecaje, svoju griznju savjesti, koja je prihvatila cinjenicu da u datom trenu nije mogla dati vise, ta mama se nece osjecati napadnutom kroz ovakve komentare.  Jer je sama sebe prestala optuzivati.

A sve mame koje se osjecaju napadnuto kroz recimo promociju dojenja (nase plakate, rijeci da 99% njih moze dojiti itd.) znaci da jos uvijek nisu razrijesile svoje osjecaje, da jos uvijek jako zale, i da prvenstveno one same sebi nisu oprostile sto nisu uspjele s dojenjem   :Sad:  

Oprostite si... prihvatite da niste mogle drugacije u datom trenutku.. naucite nesto iz tog iskustva.. i krenite dalje   :Smile:  

Od srca vam zelim da to spoznate sto prije i da nadjete svoj mir   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

*Tashunica*
zar to nisu postovi na topicu kako se prepoznaju dojene bebe ili sl.
i šta bi trebalo zabraniti pričati i raspravljati o dojenju jer bi neko moga imati osječaj manje vrijednosti ili šta?
a da zabranimo uopće spominjanje dojenja i koliko je dobro za bebu?

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2266

----------


## Tashunica

*anchie76* ja sam svoje nedojenje psihički dosta teško podnijela, a prestala sam dojiti sa Mihina 2,5 mjeseca iz medicinskih razloga. Svaki puta kad bih pročitala ovako nešto to me bacalo stepenicu niže. Sad sam to nekako pregorila i ne dira me previše. 
Zadnji post sam napisala isključivo zato što znam da hrpa cura čita ili će čitati ovu temu i osjećat će se kako sam se ja osjećala i plakat će i bit će u depri. Po postovima nekih forumašica ispada da su njihova djeca nešto bolje, jer doje.
Moj Miha ima prekrasnu kožu, lijepu glavicu, u zadnja dva mjeseca dobio je ravno 300 grama, sretan je i nije omamljen. Ja sam bila dugo dojena, ali sam sklona debljanju, imam visoki tlak, tahikardiju još neke stvari i znam da sam ih dobila kao obiteljsko nasljedstvo.

----------


## Tashunica

*MGrubi* ja to nisam rekla niti jednom jedinom rječju. Dapače, iako ne dojim uvijek čitam teme sa dojenja (sve teme) i uputila sam puno cura na Rodine stranice da nauče nešto o dojenju.
Ali shvatite da ženi kojoj divljaju hormoni nakon poroda onda još ne uspije dojiti iz ovih ili onih razloga, jednostavno ružno pročitat da će joj dijete biti glavato ili je omamaljeno pa bilo to istina ili ne.

----------


## MGrubi

pa to nije istina, to je bio topic nevezanog brbljanja , sve te tvrdnje su neutemeljene kao i da su niski ljudi zločestiji od visokih, kužiš? ja ih nisam ozbiljno shvačala  :/

----------


## Tashunica

Ma sve ja to kužim. Ali žena koja se nađe u situaciji u kojoj sam ja bila na tu temu i ne gleda tako. Mene je osobno, tada, jako povrijedila.

----------


## Ivana1976

Moja mama je forsirala da dojim djecu iako ja nisam uživala u tome(svaka čast ženama koje jesu ).Uopće me ne diraju postovi poput dijete ima ljepšu kožu, bit će zdravije i zadovoljno , itd.Ne osjećam se manje vrijednom niti me diraju ikakvi komentari drugih forumašica ,ali ja sam bila dobro informirana o prednostima dojenja ,ali sam se ipak odlučila na drugu opciju i to je moj izbor te samo očekujem da se poštuje.
Meni je samo žao mame koja je to silno željela ,a nije uspjela ili nije mogla.

----------


## anchie76

> Ali žena koja se nađe u situaciji u kojoj sam ja bila na tu temu i ne gleda tako. Mene je osobno, tada, jako povrijedila.


Onda cemo se sloziti da ipak nije do onih koji pisu, nego do onih koji interpretiraju napisano.  Mama koja je ok sa svojom odlukom ce procitati i biti ok, a ona koja jos uvijek zali i nije se pomirila ce biti uznemirena.

Znaci, dvije mame "nisu dojile" i jednu je povrijedilo drugu nije.  

Nije do onog tko pise.  Ne mozete nesto/netko povrijediti ako mu ne das "dozvolu" da te povrijedi   :Wink:  

Nadam se da ces brzo uspijeti preboliti prestanak i da te "problematicne" izjave nece vise dirati  :Love:

----------


## Tashunica

Je da me još uvijek ulovi iskrica ljubomore kad vidim mamu kako doji, ali dobro je.
Moje dijete mi je živi dokaz da neke stvari nemaju veze sa dojenjem ili nedojenjem, a "problematičnih" izjava će uvijek biti. Previše je ovdje ljudi da bi se svi složili.

----------


## BlueFish

Super!!!
Jako mi je drago da sam izazvala val reakcija.
Ja sebi nemam ništa za oprostiti. Tu sam krivo shvaćena. Ne opravdavam se niti nikome zbog svoje odluke, pa tako niti ovdje na forumu. Usitinu ne žalim što nisam dojila.Niti u jednoj sekundi se nisam osjećala krivom jer ne dojim.
Moja reakcija je izašla iz nefer odnosa pojedinih forumašica i stalnog nametanja "trebala si drugačije" "zašto se nisi trudila" "mogla si i bolje".

Samo sam htjela izinijeti svoje mišljenje i svoj dojam o pojedinačnim vrlo kritičnim "aktivisticama"-"Znanstveno je dokazano da su dojene bebe ovakve ili onakve"
Upoznala sam mnoge žene koje su me skoro skalpirale jer nisam dojila. No, istovremeno, kao što sam navela djeci daju sa 4 mj. smoki.
Mnoge majke puše dok doje. 
Opet navodim...sve je u izboru majke!

Generacije 70tih su odrastale na Bebironu - da li treba komentirati. 

Još samo da napomenem ni u kome slučaju ne želim izjednačiti Udrugu sa pojedinačnim stavovima iznešenim na topicima.

----------


## Ivana1976

Život nije fer pa tako i izjave nesavršenih ljudi.Tuđe mišljenje prihvati sa smješkom pa kakvo god bilo jer što te ne ubije to te ojača.
Puno puta u životu nas povrijede ljudi od kojih očekujemo podršku,ali takav stav se izgrađuje s godinama i vjeruj mi život ti postane puno lakši.

----------


## Tiwi

Naslov teme je sasvim jasan. 

Koliko znam, ima opravdanog nedojenja. Ima i opravdanog odustajanja od dojenja. A ima i neopravdanog ili da se bolje izrazim bezrazloznog odustajanja. 

Ja sam jako ljuta od sinoc. Srela sam poznanicu, setala je parkicem sa svojom malom bebom od skoro 2 mjeseca. Ja za svojim klipanom od 17 mjeseci trcim po parku u krug, gurajuci kolica, a on se cereka jer ga jedva stizem. Tako nas je i nasla. Onda smo zajedno malo prosetale. 

E sad, prije nekih 2 tjedna "na kavi" (odnosno - ja sam pila sok, a ona i NJM pive :/ ) i pricale smo o dojenju, zapravo pitala me par stvari i usput spomenula cajice i sokice. Naravno ja sam joj pristojno i nenametljivo rekla da izbaci flasicu jer jj ne treba ako doji, te da joj moze samo zbuniti bebu. Cinilo mi se da ju zanima (iako mi je bilo cudno, obzirom da ju dobro poznajem). Sinoc mi sva vazna izjavi da su presli na adapt.  :shock:  Da se razumijemo, s ponosom. Ja sva zbunjena, nesto me stislo u trbuhu, a opet, nisam poznata po tome da popujem i pametujem drugima. Ipak se odvazim i pitam zasto. A veli ona Pa nema vise mlijeka. Nisam nista stigla odgovoriti, vjerojatno sam izgledala blesavo, jer mi se iznad glave pojavio ogroman upitnik, no ona je nastavila. "Evo vidis recimo, jucer ujutro sam joj zadnji put dala cicu (!). Danas sam se probala izdojiti i bilo je samo 50 ml. Velim ti da nema." Ma uzas.
Ona jednostavno ne zeli dojiti. Ali nece to reci nego izmislja gluposti.   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

nemoš virovat koliko je teško šutiti, a?

mene jednom zamalo nije uhvati grč vilice koliko sam se trudila držati jezik za zubima

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> *Dojenje je najbolje i najprirodnije*. 
> No, ne treba ga baš toliko forsirati.


A kaj treba forsirati hranjenje (kršitelj koda)om i ostalom kemijom?  :? 
Mislim da bas treba isticati i uporno naglasavati prednosti dojenja.

Desetljecima je dojenje  podcjenjivano zbog industrije umjetne hrane i njihove zarade. Vrijeme je da se situacija promijeni ali ne ponovno u korist zarade nego u korist zdravlja nase djece.  :Heart:

----------


## tibica

Slažem se da je teško šutjeti na takve glupe komentare. Imam dvije prijateljice koje su rodile nedavno. Jedna je odmah zaključila da nema mlijeka, a druga ima mlijeka, ali je odlučila da će dojiti do 3. mjeseca djetatova života, a onda će preći na adaptirano. Iskreno, dok smo bile trudne ja sam bila na rodinom forumu po par sati na dan i prenosila joj svoja saznanja u nadi da će ju to ohrabriti da ustraje u dojenju. Vidim da nisam uspjela, ali nisam uopće komentirala njezinu odluku. Ne želim se mješati. Pregrizem jezik svaki put i pređem na drugu temu. 

Za mame koje nisu uspjele u dojenju - mislim da se ne trebate osjećati krive ako niste uspjele, ali ne trebate se ni ljutiti na mame koju su ponosne što jesu uspjele. Pogotovo one koje su prošle kalvariju da bi održale dojenje. One imaju pravo biti ponosne na svoj uspjeh isto kao što vi imate pravo ne sramiti se svoje odluke ili neuspjeha. Ako vas njihov ponos i isticanje činjenice da doje svoje dijete smeta - nemojte ih čitati.

----------


## znatizeljna

> Često vidim majke koje doje ili su dojile, pa svojoj prekrasnoj bebi od 5.mj. i manje daju kao  smokiće, pudingiće, salame, hrenovke!!!
> Da, da stroge moje aktivistice majke....smoki, hrenovke, jogurtiće!
> Bravo! Bravo!


vidiš, ja to nisam baš puno viđala, a uglavnom se krećem u društvu mama-dojilja (i nismo zatvoreni krug). Vidjela sam (i čula) baš suprotno...mame koje nisu dojile i sa svim i svačim hrane svoje malene bebe i još se vole pohvaliti što su im bebe onako malene već pojele...špek, čokoladni puding, kolač sa orasima....
Mislim da su mame koje doje puno svjesnije što daju (i žele davati) svom dijetetu.

----------


## LIMA

Baš danas mi na kavi bila prijateljica s malom od 6 mjeseci. Dojila je samo mjesec dana, a onda "ostala bez mlijeka", a znala je to prema tome što joj sise nisu više bile nabreknute.  :Sad:  

Sva vesela mi je pričala o tome kako je super na adaptiranom, (inače mala sad jede već doslovno SVE), beba je sita, zadovoljna, muž joj hrani bebu po noći a ona se uspije naspavati, sažalno me gledala kad sam joj rekla da moj sisa i po 6 puta po noći... 

Ja joj nisam ama baš ništa rekla, složila sam se sa svime što je rekla i uopće joj se nimalo nisam pametarila. Kad je moj malac počeo zabijati glavu meni u prsa i maziti se, a ja mu dala sisati gledala nas je i rekla kako joj je sad žao što nije dojila.

Poanta svega je da unatoč reklamama za adaptirano ipak se dojenje tijesno veže uz majčinstvo i mnoge žene neuspjeh u dojenju dijelom poistovjećuju s neuspjehom u majčinstvu koliko god one to (ne)htjele priznati. 
Ono što im preostaje (a vjerujem da nije lako) je pomiriti se s tim, gledati naprijed i nastojati ostvariti majčinstvo u toliko drugih dimenzija koje postoje osim dojenja jer žaljenje neće donijeti ništa dobroga, a kad te netko stalno podsjeća na to da si pogriješio svakako nije ugodno. 
Mislim da ovdje na forom žene (u dubini duše) dolaze prvenstveno po podršku, a tek onda po informaciju.

----------


## petarpan

ja se nikada nisam osjetila osuđivanom ili prozivanom zato što sam dojila tako kratko...češće sam bila "ljubomorna" (nazovimno to tako, recimo) na one koje su dojile i dalje ili/i još doje.

ok, ponekad su me zasvrbile neke primjedbe, na koje sam odlučila ne reagirati jer smatram da ako nismo upoznati sa situacijom neke osobe i stvarnim razlozima zbog kojih ona ne doji, nemamo pravo na osudbu, primjedbu, a jedva bi se provukao i koji malo žešći komentar.

najvrednije od svega što sam ja ovdje očekivala i većinom dobila su edukacija, razna iskustva i beskrajna podrška.

----------


## fegusti

Baš sam nedavno čitala tekst, a sada ga ne mogu naći (mogla bi anchie staviti link), u kojem lijepo piše da Rode ne smatraju boljim roditeljima majke koje doje, odnoso lošim roditeljima one koje ne doje. 
Dakle, ne izjednačavaju pojam dojenja s pojmom dobrog roditeljstva.
Sama sam vrlo kratko dojila i to pripisujem svom neborbenom i neupornom karakteru. 
Da nije bilo bolnih problema (od kojih mnoge dojilje nisu pošteđene), dojila bih i danas, a ovako sam odustala i ne osjećam se manje vrijednom zbog toga. 
Istina, taj me osjećaj slamao u početku, ali vremenom sam se pomirila s tim da nismo svi jednaki i razlikuju nam se životne sredine. Netko ima podršku te sredine, a netko ne.
U svakom slučaju, lijepo je znati da ima onih koje su unatoč brojnim problemima uspjele. Takve nam mogu poslužiti kao svijetli primjeri i lijepo je da ih je sve više. 
A sve više ih je upravo zahvaljujući edukaciji i potpori koju im pruža Roda i njene forumašice svojim pozitivnim iskustvima.
Svima takvima jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

E da, veliki  :Love:  i svim mamama koje su se trudile pa obeshrabrene problemima i nepodrškom odustale.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Vidim da nisam uspjela, ali nisam uopće komentirala njezinu odluku. Ne želim se mješati. Pregrizem jezik svaki put i pređem na drugu temu.


Svaka čast! Ne znam kako bih ja u  tome uspjela...  :Grin:  




> Za mame koje nisu uspjele u dojenju - mislim da se ne trebate osjećati krive ako niste uspjele, ali ne trebate se ni ljutiti na mame koju su ponosne što jesu uspjele. Ako vas njihov ponos i isticanje činjenice da doje svoje dijete smeta - nemojte ih čitati.


Najbolji su mi one / one koji odu na Rodinu stranicu, otvore Rodin forum i  podforum Dojenje, pa napišu nešto u stilu: "Što se vi tu pravite važne s tim dojenjem!" 

 :Laughing:  

Meni se ne sviđaju automat-klubovi, pa ih zaobilazim.    :Smile:

----------


## znatizeljna

> Meni se ne sviđaju automat-klubovi, pa ih zaobilazim.


  :Laughing:

----------


## Debilka

Ja sam jedna od onih mama koje su lako odustale od dojenja. Ne mogu opisati neizmjerno kajanje zbog tog postupka. Imala sam mlijeka. Mala je vukla svega tri minute. Svako hranjenje tesko buđenje male. Patronazna mi je rekla da je beba lijena. Da bi trebala sisati na svakoj dojci po 20minuta. Rrkla je da ne bi bila ni prva ni posljednja da dijete hranim adaptiranim. Trudila sam se dva tjedna. Da bi ispunila to vrijeme dojenja malu sam budila na dojci sat i po. Mrcvarila sebe i nju. Nisam vise znala kako se zovem. Jedno jutro je nisam nikako mogla probuditi da jede. Posegla sam za adaptiranim, glupaca. Popila je 50 ml adaptiranog. Tu su mi sve lađe potonule. Rekla sam da mi beba nece gladovati i da je od sada na adaptiranom. Toliko nesigurnosti u meni je bilo da je tada jedini nacin sigurnosti da jede bila bocica. Mrzim se zbog toga i nikada si to necu oprostiti, NIKADA. Jedan dan kada sam isla praviti bocicu, pomirisala sam je, probala adaptirano. Zgadilo mi se. Pocela sam plakati od muke da sta to radim svom dijetetu. Kakva sam to majka. Zasto sam bila ogranicena i slusala samo patronaznu. Zasto nisam prije googlala i dosla do ovog foruma, danas bi sigurno iskljucivo dojila dva i po mjeseca. To kajanje ce me voditi kroz cijeli zivot. Nadam se da ce se razviti kako treba i da cu joj pricati kroz zivot vaznost majcinog mlijeka. Da ona ne ponovi moju gresku. Mislim da mi je trebala jaca podrska sa strane obitelji da ne odustanem tako lako. Osjecala sam se usamljeno, depresivno, nesigurno. Stvarno se mrzim i mislim da moje dijete nije moglo dobiti goru mater. Sada ima dva i po mjeseca. Kada vidim osmijeh na njezinom licu suze mi krenu od srece, a onda kad se sjetim sta joj radim dusa mi place od tuge. Jednostavno mrznja prema samoj sebi je neizmjerna, necu jos jako dugo izaci iz depresije,a da ne kazem kako je to za mene neoprostiva greska.

----------


## jelena.O

Više je u glavi i tvrdoglavosti majke bar u mojim tri slučaja
Ali što je ti je 
Možda jednog dana budeš imala neku novu bebu pa se sjetiš da i ti budeš tvrdoglava

----------


## Beti3

Nemoj si to raditi!
Beba je dobro. Lijepo će napredovati na AD mlijeku. Nisi ti kriva ni za što. Ti si najbolja mama svome djetetu i činiš najbolje što možeš u danim okolnostima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja sam jedna od onih mama koje su lako odustale od dojenja. Ne mogu opisati neizmjerno kajanje zbog tog postupka. Imala sam mlijeka. Mala je vukla svega tri minute. Svako hranjenje tesko buđenje male. Patronazna mi je rekla da je beba lijena. Da bi trebala sisati na svakoj dojci po 20minuta. Rrkla je da ne bi bila ni prva ni posljednja da dijete hranim adaptiranim. Trudila sam se dva tjedna. Da bi ispunila to vrijeme dojenja malu sam budila na dojci sat i po. Mrcvarila sebe i nju. Nisam vise znala kako se zovem. Jedno jutro je nisam nikako mogla probuditi da jede. Posegla sam za adaptiranim, glupaca. Popila je 50 ml adaptiranog. Tu su mi sve lađe potonule. Rekla sam da mi beba nece gladovati i da je od sada na adaptiranom. Toliko nesigurnosti u meni je bilo da je tada jedini nacin sigurnosti da jede bila bocica. Mrzim se zbog toga i nikada si to necu oprostiti, NIKADA. Jedan dan kada sam isla praviti bocicu, pomirisala sam je, probala adaptirano. Zgadilo mi se. Pocela sam plakati od muke da sta to radim svom dijetetu. Kakva sam to majka. Zasto sam bila ogranicena i slusala samo patronaznu. Zasto nisam prije googlala i dosla do ovog foruma, danas bi sigurno iskljucivo dojila dva i po mjeseca. To kajanje ce me voditi kroz cijeli zivot. Nadam se da ce se razviti kako treba i da cu joj pricati kroz zivot vaznost majcinog mlijeka. Da ona ne ponovi moju gresku. Mislim da mi je trebala jaca podrska sa strane obitelji da ne odustanem tako lako. Osjecala sam se usamljeno, depresivno, nesigurno. Stvarno se mrzim i mislim da moje dijete nije moglo dobiti goru mater. Sada ima dva i po mjeseca. Kada vidim osmijeh na njezinom licu suze mi krenu od srece, a onda kad se sjetim sta joj radim dusa mi place od tuge. Jednostavno mrznja prema samoj sebi je neizmjerna, necu jos jako dugo izaci iz depresije,a da ne kazem kako je to za mene neoprostiva greska.


Ako želiš biti sigurna da si napravila sve što možeš, imaš na ovom forumu temu o relaktaciji http://forum.roda.hr/threads/50509-r...a-za-neznalicu

Ali ako ne uspije ili odlučiš ni ne pokušavati - nema veze. Uživaj u majčinstvu. Dojenje je važno, ali ne i presudno. Sretno!

----------


## Argente

Ne radi si to. Ja ti iz perspektive višegodišnje dojilje mogu sada reći da dojenje nije TOLIKO bitno da se mrziš i daješ si nick “Debilka”. Ali donekle mogu razumjeti dubinu tvog očaja jer sam ja recimo bila neutješna što sam prvo dijete morala roditi carskim. I mada sam bila svjesna da to nije tako jako važno, da me malo zelo, nisam si mogla pomoći. Sve dok nisam rodila drugo (vaginalno).
Tako da ti nemam neki recept, ali prilično sam sigurna da je ovo produženi baby blues. Vidi malo imaš li s kim popričati o tome, jer sigurno je da prevelik značaj pridaješ tome. Ako ti visoko motivirana, probaj s relaktacijom. A i da ne uspije -  imaš, i imat ćeš, još bezbroj polja za nadoknadu...

----------


## LolaMo

Stvarno, ne radi si to.
I zapamti, svaka mama je za NEŠTO kriva  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jelena.O

Nije mi ovo loše kaj peterlin,ali moraš imati tvrdoglavu bolju.možda čak da muža pitaš da on povuče koji put,bit će ti lakše

----------


## Argente

> I zapamti, svaka mama je za NEŠTO kriva


Amen!
Ja bih odmah potpisala da mi je to bio/to bude najveći grijeh  :lool:

----------


## Summers

> Ja sam jedna od onih mama koje su lako odustale od dojenja. Ne mogu opisati neizmjerno kajanje zbog tog postupka. Imala sam mlijeka. Mala je vukla svega tri minute. Svako hranjenje tesko buđenje male. Patronazna mi je rekla da je beba lijena. Da bi trebala sisati na svakoj dojci po 20minuta. Rrkla je da ne bi bila ni prva ni posljednja da dijete hranim adaptiranim. Trudila sam se dva tjedna. Da bi ispunila to vrijeme dojenja malu sam budila na dojci sat i po. Mrcvarila sebe i nju. Nisam vise znala kako se zovem. Jedno jutro je nisam nikako mogla probuditi da jede. Posegla sam za adaptiranim, glupaca. Popila je 50 ml adaptiranog. Tu su mi sve lađe potonule. Rekla sam da mi beba nece gladovati i da je od sada na adaptiranom. Toliko nesigurnosti u meni je bilo da je tada jedini nacin sigurnosti da jede bila bocica. Mrzim se zbog toga i nikada si to necu oprostiti, NIKADA. *Jedan dan kada sam isla praviti bocicu, pomirisala sam je, probala adaptirano. Zgadilo mi se.* Pocela sam plakati od muke da sta to radim svom dijetetu. Kakva sam to majka. Zasto sam bila ogranicena i slusala samo patronaznu. Zasto nisam prije googlala i dosla do ovog foruma, danas bi sigurno iskljucivo dojila dva i po mjeseca. To kajanje ce me voditi kroz cijeli zivot. Nadam se da ce se razviti kako treba i da cu joj pricati kroz zivot vaznost majcinog mlijeka. Da ona ne ponovi moju gresku. Mislim da mi je trebala jaca podrska sa strane obitelji da ne odustanem tako lako. Osjecala sam se usamljeno, depresivno, nesigurno. Stvarno se mrzim i mislim da moje dijete nije moglo dobiti goru mater. Sada ima dva i po mjeseca. Kada vidim osmijeh na njezinom licu suze mi krenu od srece, a onda kad se sjetim sta joj radim dusa mi place od tuge. Jednostavno mrznja prema samoj sebi je neizmjerna, necu jos jako dugo izaci iz depresije,a da ne kazem kako je to za mene neoprostiva greska.


Ja sam probala i svoje izdojeno mlijeko i bilo mi je stvarno odvratno, diže mi se želudac od tog okusa. To što nama nije fino (ili majčino mlijeko ili adaptirano) ne znači da je i bebi loše. 
Dojenje je super i važno, ali nije najvažnija stvar na svijetu. Beba će biti dobro i na adaptiranom, pa ne hraniš ju otrovom. Pokušala si, napravila najbolje što si u tom trenutku znala i mogla i nema nikakve sramote u tome što si u tim okolnostima prešla na adaptirano, a pogotovo nije neoprostiva greška.

----------


## jelena.O

Vidiš a moj muž ne dijeli tvoje mišljenje,njegov je bio izbor da proba povući da se mališa ne mora misliti,jer je meni vrč bilo stalo 
On je Reko da je fino,učinak je bio ok jer je mali dojio kasnije
I zašto misliš da će beba kad tad završiti na adaptiranoj,moji su primjer da takav scenarij ne mora biti a imam ih troje

----------

